# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2015



## David sf (30 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.



> ....
> *2.3 Tópico de Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos*
> 
> Use este tópico apenas para:
> ...


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

Para amanhã acho improvável a ocorrência de neve fora dos locais habituais, acho que falta um pouco de frio a 500 hpa para potenciar a convecção quando o fluxo virar para Norte e começar a entrar frio nos níveis médios e baixos. Eventuais e improváveis surpresas, a acontecer, serão nas regiões interiores dos distritos de Viana, Braga e Porto.

O mais importante a reter destes dois dias (hoje e amanhã) é a entrada de muito frio a todos os níveis em toda a Europa e a subida da dorsal atlântica numa posição não muito desfavorável para nós. A existência de frio na Europa ajuda a manter a dorsal afastada, em conjugação com a orientação mais favorável do jet-stream (SW-NE) à saída do continente americano.







Com frio na Europa e dorsal atlântica suficientemente afastada de nós, tanto para manter a circulação zonal bem longe como para evitar que o AA nos "caia" em cima, estão presentes os ingredientes necessários para uma entrada fria continental (há quase dois anos que não tinhamos uma) que, segundo a generalidade dos modelos, não terá uma intensidade muito anormal (não é muito provável que ocorram temperaturas abaixo de -5ºC a 850 hpa), mas poderá ter uma duração bastante interessante, e anormal para os tempos que correm (não há concordância entre os modelos, varia entre os 5 dias no ECMWF e os 10 no GFS - analisando o quadro de ensembles de ambos, poderia apontar para cerca de uma semana como a duração mais provável).

A fraca perfomance que todos os modelos têm revelado para a Europa Ocidental nos últimos meses leva a ter algumas cautelas nesta análise, mas parece-me que a entrada fria está praticamente garantida (saídas semelhantes de GFS, ECMWF e UKMO nas últimas 48 horas, com concordância do quadro de ensembles).

Quanto à possibilidade de termos surpresas em forma de neve, não vale a pena discutir as saídas de cada modelo uma a uma. A esta distância temporal o importante é discutir o posicionamento dos centros de acção e o padrão atmosférico global. Nas próximas horas é provável vermos muitas cartas de sonho, com previsão de neve em locais onde tal raramente ocorre, mas não é para ligar muito. São pormenores que apenas são afinados nas últimas horas antes de ocorrerem, e muitas vezes chegamos ao próprio dia e ainda há divergências entre modelos. No entanto deixo algumas notas:

- a única maneira de nevar em locais como Lisboa, Algarve, Porto é com entradas continentais, seja durante as mesmas ou no seu final;

- a potência da dorsal atlântica modelada para os próximos dias deixa praticamente afastada a hipótese de chegar uma depressão de sudoeste com uma frente quente associada que origine queda de neve ao "limpar" o frio instalado;

- a única hipótese plausível que neste momento se afigura para vermos neve durante este evento é com a passagem de uma cut-off transportada na circulação de NE no bordo sul do anticiclone. Estas cut-offs são difíceis de modelar e costumam ser pouco democráticas na repartição da neve. Seria um evento localizado e rápido;

- com entradas de noroeste NUNCA haverá um nevão na faixa litoral (5 a 10 km do mar). Podem cair uns farrapos, caso a entrada de noroeste seja excepcionalmente gélida, mas nada mais que isso. Para terem ideia do "poder" calorífero do mar, quando estive em Itália em Pescara, com vento vindo do mar, e apesar de estarem -14ºC a 850 hpa e perto de -40ºC a 500 hpa, não houve acumulação de neve. Nevou, de facto, mas derretia tudo ao chegar ao solo. E nem vale a pena comparar o Adriático de Pescara com o nosso Atlântico...


----------



## irpsit (31 Jan 2015 às 00:52)

David, dou o exemplo também aqui da Islândia no que toca ao efeito quente do oceano atlântico.

Aqui é comum termos dias com temperatura ao meio dia a rondar os -15ºC, para umas horas mais tarde, com a entrada de uma frente de sudoeste, começar a chover, e a temperatura sobe em flecha. E isto é cá acima. Então imagina mesmo a dificuldade de que falas em nevar em Portugal com uma entrada de noroeste!

Agora a situação que aí vêm já é mais digna de frio. Mas é frio polar seco. Ficámos à espera de eventuais surpresas.


----------



## Névoa (31 Jan 2015 às 01:49)

David sf disse:


> Para terem ideia do "poder" calorífero do mar, quando estive em Itália em Pescara, com vento vindo do mar, e apesar de estarem -14ºC a 850 hpa e perto de -40ºC a 500 hpa, não houve acumulação de neve. Nevou, de facto, mas derretia tudo ao chegar ao solo. E nem vale a pena comparar o Adriático de Pescara com o nosso Atlântico...



Peço desde já desculpas pelo off topic, mas seria complicado endereçar este post em outro tópico. Gostava só de citar o caso de Veneza, pois que pelo que ouço falar a neve lá é frequente, e eu nunca cheguei a entender a razão disso. Também já ouvi falar que neva bastante na Coreia do Sul, mesmo que não esteja muito frio, mas não sei se será mesmo assim.


----------



## Brito (31 Jan 2015 às 09:56)

Isos cada vez mais baixas... Muito perto dos -10...quanto mais se aproxima, mais frio e modelado !!! Nada de preocupante, mas a sua durabilidade da entrada e algo pouco comum. Precipitação vai ser muito difícil... E um ar polar extremamente seco, mesmo as noites...o vento esse vai ser moderado em algumas regiões...


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2015 às 10:03)

Brito disse:


> Isos cada vez mais baixas... Muito perto dos -10...quanto mais se aproxima, mais frio e modelado !!! Nada de preocupante, mas a sua durabilidade da entrada e algo pouco comum. Precipitação vai ser muito difícil... E um ar polar extremamente seco, mesmo as noites...o vento esse vai ser moderado em algumas regiões...



A situação é interessante, mas a precipitação não será propriamente certa, a única maneira de nevar ou caírem alguns flocos sem acumulação a cotas menos usuais é um núcleo depressionário frio em altitude e com precipitação associada  entrar por Nordeste ou Leste, o frio em maior ou menor intensidade parece-me garantido mas penso que será um frio seco..vamos ver..


----------



## Agreste (31 Jan 2015 às 10:06)

É tudo ainda especulação.

O frio está no ponto certo... mas a massa de ar precisa de ser mais instável. O que mostra é que podemos ter aguaceiros fracos pelo país que serão de neve.


----------



## karkov (31 Jan 2015 às 10:16)

Com fim de semana (7/8) marcado na Serra da Estrela acho que só peço precipitação, porque a neve está garantida lá


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jan 2015 às 10:58)

O modelo GFS já prevê neve para o Alto Alentejo..


----------



## Névoa (31 Jan 2015 às 11:04)

O ecmwf (via previsão de 10 dias do ipma), nesta saída mais recente, retirou no entanto algum do frio reservado para o período de 5-10 dias aqui para o Porto. Ou seja, de -3C passamos a -1C de mínima, o que já não é tão invulgar.
Não mandamos no tempo, mas para já fico menos peeocupada com este recuo, pois mesmo que houvesse neve, o que não haveria aliás no panorama que se prevê agora, isso não paga a pena ao sabermos que esta seria uma situação muito difícil para parte da população.
Não temos estruturas para este frio.


----------



## Brito (31 Jan 2015 às 11:07)

Névoa disse:


> O ecmwf, nesta saída mais recente, retirou no entanto algum do frio reservado para o período de 5-10 dias aqui para o Porto. Ou seja, de -3C passamos a -1C de mínima, o que já não é tão invulgar.
> Não mandamos no tempo, mas para já fico menos peeocupada com este recuo, pois mesmo que houvesse neve, o que não haveria aliás no panorama que se prevê agora, isso não paga a pena ao sabermos que esta seria uma situação muito difícil para parte da população.
> Não temos estruturas para este frio.



estas entradas acontecem todos os anos quase... 

esta será apenas mais uma... normalissimo


----------



## Névoa (31 Jan 2015 às 11:16)

Brito disse:


> estas entradas acontecem todos os anos quase...
> 
> esta será apenas mais uma... normalissimo



Estou a falar concretamente de mínimas de -3C no Porto, asseguro que isso não será vulgar. Pelo que leio, a mortalidade por causa do frio, que é uma realidade em zonas urbanas, não tanto por um frio extremo (em Portugal) mas pela falta de recursos, é maior em alguns anos que em outros. Que ninguém queira comparar o tempo de um ano atrás com o de 2012, por exemplo. Só que nem em 2012, quando as pessoas morriam aos magotes na França e na Itália, para não falar no Leste, tivemos mínimas de -3C no Porto, e mesmo aqui se verificou uma situação de risco com uns "normais" -1C. Houve mesmo um aumento significativo da taxa de mortalidade em Portugal por causa daquela vaga de frio. Naquele fevereiro faltou energia em muitos países por causa do alto consumo, o que veio ainda piorar em muito a situação. É o tipo de coisa que tira toda a piada ao frio, enfim.

Já agora, dificilmente a temperatura desce abaixo de 0C no Porto, mas -3C...


----------



## Brito (31 Jan 2015 às 11:18)

baste recuar-mos a 2010


----------



## boneli (31 Jan 2015 às 12:11)

Dada a volatilidade dos modelos, não dava nada como certo a partir de terça!

Os modelos insistem numa entrada fria durante vários dias a partir de terça e para já, mais ISO menos ISO é que deverá acontecer....agora que poderá não ser tão seca como se pensa, isso tenho as minhas dúvidas. Se os modelos mostram essas dúvidas!!!

Temos a ISO -4 a 850 hPa entre o dia 4 e o dia 8  e a ISO -30 a 500 hPa não assim tão habitual como termos a ISO 0..e para já pelo menos o GFS mostra que pode haver alguma precipitação dia 4 e 5, no entanto não dou para já muito valor, mas se Domingo/Segundo se mantiver esta linha não devemos pensar em desvaneio.


----------



## Brito (31 Jan 2015 às 12:51)

aquela linha 528 DAM para dia 5 ... :assobio: que se mantenha assim


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2015 às 13:07)

Meteograma para Olhão segundo a run das 06, com possibilidade de 5% de cair neve em Olhão:

http://modeles.meteociel.fr/modeles/gens/runs/2015013106/graphe3_1000___-7.83_37.01_.gif


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (31 Jan 2015 às 13:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Meteograma para Olhão segundo a run das 06, com possibilidade de 5% de cair neve em Olhão:
> 
> http://modeles.meteociel.fr/modeles/gens/runs/2015013106/graphe3_1000___-7.83_37.01_.gif


Onde posso ver esse gasifico para vila real?


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2015 às 13:52)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Onde posso ver esse gasifico para vila real?



Para Vila Real e utilizando as coordenadas utilizadas no meteogramas aqui, no fórum, cujas coordenadas são: latitude 41.30 e longitude -7.75 o link é este http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/...=0&lat=41.30&lon=-7.75&runpara=0&type=1&ext=1 , para consultares outras coordenadas é só substituíres a lat e a lon para aquelas que pretendes.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (31 Jan 2015 às 17:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para Vila Real e utilizando as coordenadas utilizadas no meteogramas aqui, no fórum, cujas coordenadas são: latitude 41.30 e longitude -7.75 o link é este http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/...=0&lat=41.30&lon=-7.75&runpara=0&type=1&ext=1 , para consultares outras coordenadas é só substituíres a lat e a lon para aquelas que pretendes.


Obrigado


----------



## Kraliv (31 Jan 2015 às 18:30)

Ainda estamos em 31 de janeiro e já fecharam o tópico do mês? 

Tal não é a 'pica' para fevereiro!


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2015 às 18:37)

Kraliv disse:


> Ainda estamos em 31 de janeiro e já fecharam o tópico do mês?
> Tal não é a 'pica' para fevereiro!



Adiantar trabalho de edição tópicos. Dado que é um tópico de previsões, já estão agora todos a debater previsões para Fevereiro. 
Mas se precisares de falar de previsões ainda para hoje, abre-se.


----------



## Kraliv (31 Jan 2015 às 18:55)

Estranho!

O David começou o tópico a debater previsões para, o ainda, mês de janeiro.

cumps


----------



## cova beira (31 Jan 2015 às 18:55)

semana de inverno á antiga como à muito não sucede em portugal parece provável acontecer, quanto a neve como já foi referido por outros membros só mesmo a um dois dias de distancia serão fiaveis os modelos, com uma intensidade menor penso haver algumas semelhanças do que pode suceder na proxima semana com a vaga de frio de fevereiro 83.


----------



## Paula (31 Jan 2015 às 21:06)

Realmente é uma pena que a semana que se avizinha venha a ser, ao que tudo indica, seca.
Frio não vai faltar...

Segunda deve chover bem


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

GFS a fazer sonhar. Chuva e iso -4 aqui no Norte na madrugada de quarta-feira. Certamente teríamos neve a cotas muito baixas.


----------



## martinus (31 Jan 2015 às 23:45)

Ruipedroo disse:


> GFS a fazer sonhar. Chuva e iso -4 aqui no Norte na madrugada de quarta-feira. Certamente teríamos neve a cotas muito baixas.



Quem gostar mesmo de neve, o melhor é marcar encontro na terra dela. Aqui há uns 4 ou 5 anos lembro-me que tínhamos  a "ISO -4" bem por cima de Braga, e estava a chover calmamente.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2015 às 10:22)

Interessante, assim já haveria boas chances de  precipitação, não me refiro a queda de neve à cota 0  que é sempre complicado, mas pelo menos a cotas razoavelmente baixas ela deveria ocorrer..vamos vendo a evolução pois ainda faltam bastantes horas..


----------



## andremak7 (1 Fev 2015 às 10:54)

Gostaria mesmo que a neve na serra da estrela se mantivesse (não derrete-se) até sábado, ou mesmo nevar um pouco no sábado  
No entanto, vou aguardar novas saídas, mas pelo que vejo as temperaturas para lá estão praticamente sempre negativas.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Fev 2015 às 11:31)

Vêm aí tempos interessantes !


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2015 às 11:44)

andremak7 disse:


> Gostaria mesmo que a neve na serra da estrela se mantivesse (não derrete-se) até sábado, ou mesmo nevar um pouco no sábado
> No entanto, vou aguardar novas saídas, mas pelo que vejo as temperaturas para lá estão praticamente sempre negativas.



Boas
Neve na serra é o que não vai faltar derreter até lá é impossível!!  quanto a Sábado a preocupação até poderá estar se conseguirá chegar lá acima precisamente por estar a nevar  mas ainda é muito incerta essa precipitação do fim de semana, a acorrer será com muitas surpresas em qualquer ponto do pais..


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2015 às 12:15)

ECMWF 0 z  média t 850 hpa para as 144 horas:


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 12:44)

Aproxima-se uma semana interessante
pode mesmo cair neve no interior norte a cotas 0
Mesmo em Lamego o modelo GFS está a prever alguma neve entre os dias 4 ou 7 fevereiro
vai ser desta..... estou confiante!!!
Já previa algumas semanas este frio continental
falta saber os locais e a sorte para ver a neve a cair!


----------



## Savn (1 Fev 2015 às 13:24)

Boa tarde,
Qual a possiblidade de poder vir a nevar na Serra de Montejunto, que tem 666mts? (Concelho de Cadaval)
E na propria vila?


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2015 às 13:32)

Savn disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Qual a possiblidade de poder vir a nevar na Serra de Montejunto, que tem 666mts? (Concelho de Cadaval)
> E na propria vila?



A possibilidade diria que é de quase 100% caso chova! e claro se mantenha os valores previstos de ar frio em altura


----------



## alialatas (1 Fev 2015 às 13:43)

Boa tarde qual será a possibilidade de nevar nos próximos dias em Vila nova De Poiares?


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2015 às 13:48)

alialatas disse:


> Boa tarde qual será a possibilidade de nevar nos próximos dias em Vila nova De Poiares?



Tem que ir acompanhando aqui o forum, com os modelos de hoje a possibilidade é muito alta.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2015 às 14:19)

Havendo precipitação suficiente muito provavelmente esse cenário era um que mataria a sede de neve de todos aqui no Alto Alentejo, mesmo a cotas mais baixas, porque já desde 2010 que não neva sem ser na serra!


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 14:20)

Penso que mesmo no alentejo haverá boas perspetivas de neve, mesmo em locais mais baixos.... os modelos hoje assim o indicam... situação a acompanhar
a semana vai ser fria e vai trazer algumas surpresas!


----------



## David sf (1 Fev 2015 às 14:30)

Tal como estão os modelos meteorológicos actualmente, é bastante possível que nos próximos 7 dias caia neve a qualquer cota e em qualquer lugar. A probabilidade de sermos afectados por uma cut-off retrógrada é neste momento relativamente elevada.
A esta distância temporal não vale a pena discutir quais serão esses locais porque isso vai mudar de saída para saída, tem que se aguardar. Para já começar a olhar com atenção as primeiras horas de 4ª feira, quando a massa fria se instala, pois há condições para cair alguma neve a cotas médias/ baixas no Norte do país.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2015 às 14:41)

Acho estranho o IPMA na sua previsão descritiva para Quarta-feira não fazer referência a cotas de neve:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 4.fevereiro.2015

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade nas regiões Norte e Centro, com possibilidade de
ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos no litoral até final da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte (40 a 55 km/h)
nas terras altas.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Madalena Rodrigues.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 1 de fevereiro de 2015 às 10:47 UTC_

Sínóptica prevista:

ECMWF:

_



_


_



_

Não me digam que com esta previsão  os tais aguaceiros fracos  previstos pelo IPMA  não podem ser de neve a determinadas cotas, estes aguaceiros apenas irão ocorrer no Litoral e por isso  não falam em cotas de neve?A sínóptica sugere que não só o litoral deverá ver aguaceiros...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2015 às 14:43)

Podem estar a ser cautelosos dado que esse é o último dia da descritiva, provavelmente estão à espera de dados mais concretos para avançarem com uma previsão de cotas. Em 2006 foi por excesso.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 14:58)

David sf disse:


> Tal como estão os modelos meteorológicos actualmente, é bastante possível que nos próximos 7 dias caia neve a qualquer cota e em qualquer lugar. A probabilidade de sermos afectados por uma cut-off retrógrada é neste momento relativamente elevada.
> A esta distância temporal não vale a pena discutir quais serão esses locais porque isso vai mudar de saída para saída, tem que se aguardar. Para já começar a olhar com atenção as primeiras horas de 4ª feira, quando a massa fria se instala, pois há condições para cair alguma neve a cotas médias/ baixas no Norte do país.




Correto David,
a massa de ar frio vai entrar em breve e a cota da neve poderá ser a cota 0 em muitos locais 
É possível ver neve em locais pouco comuns.... é aguardar pelas próximas horas e a lotaria!!!


----------



## boneli (1 Fev 2015 às 15:01)

Sim os modelos continuam numa de por e tirar precipitação..e quando colocam não é muita! Acredito que ainda estejam cautelosos. talvez amanhã já saberemos algo mais em concreto e mesmo assim dado à debilidade de precipitação não devemos ter as expectativas muito em alta.


----------



## cardu (1 Fev 2015 às 15:17)

David sf disse:


> Tal como estão os modelos meteorológicos actualmente, é bastante possível que nos próximos 7 dias caia neve a qualquer cota e em qualquer lugar. A probabilidade de sermos afectados por uma cut-off retrógrada é neste momento relativamente elevada.
> A esta distância temporal não vale a pena discutir quais serão esses locais porque isso vai mudar de saída para saída, tem que se aguardar. Para já começar a olhar com atenção as primeiras horas de 4ª feira, quando a massa fria se instala, pois há condições para cair alguma neve a cotas médias/ baixas no Norte do país.



boas, podes-me explicar melhor esse conceito de cut-off retrógada.... obrigado


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2015 às 15:31)

Quarta ja entro de férias e como tal queria muito saber como vai ser pois mal me consigo conter


----------



## PedroMAR (1 Fev 2015 às 15:38)

Só falta mesmo haver chuva, para que possa nevar. Eu para a minha zona não "vejo" nada a não ser frio


----------



## N_Fig (1 Fev 2015 às 15:39)

cardu disse:


> boas, podes-me explicar melhor esse conceito de cut-off retrógada.... obrigado


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cold_drop
Basicamente é isto


----------



## Brito (1 Fev 2015 às 15:47)

pois é amigos vai ser uma semana pouco comum na meteorologia  em Portugal continental...cidades como viseu e vila real poderão ter neve no solo...pode nevar a qualquer cota no interior norte e centro..isto se se mantiverem as previsões dos modelos.

mais tarde ou mais cedo isto iria acontecer este ano... mais ou menos intenso...e eu já tinha também falado no aumento da pressão a NE :assobio:e ca esta ela a se modelada
a semana promete ser gélida   :assobio:


----------



## dahon (1 Fev 2015 às 15:48)

cardu disse:


> boas, podes-me explicar melhor esse conceito de cut-off retrógrada.... obrigado


Assim por alto e podendo não estar completamente certo. A cut-off é retrógrada devido ao facto de ter um deslocamento de Este para Oeste, deslocamento esse que é "raro" e contrário ao "normal" que é de Oeste para Este dai o movimento retrógrado .


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Fev 2015 às 16:34)

Actualização fenomenal do GFS !


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2015 às 16:51)

Bem, só falta precipitação, porque o frio isso já não escapa... Mas olhando aos modelos poderá haver alguma precipitação, mas será dificil....Esperemos, talvez haja surpresas, parece um pouco Janeiro de 2009!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2015 às 16:55)

Modelos muito interessantes, sem dúvida nenhuma. Mas não sei, tem se vindo a acompanhar uma constante mudança dos modelos de dia para dia e muita instabilidade para Fevereiro, isso vamos ter. Vamos acompanhando...

Mas se a entrada fria se realizar vamos ter dias frios como na última semana de Dezembro, desta vez com probabilidade de chuva.


----------



## David sf (1 Fev 2015 às 17:01)

cardu disse:


> boas, podes-me explicar melhor esse conceito de cut-off retrógada.... obrigado



Uma cut-off (depressão isolada em altitude) em circulação retrógrada (ou seja de este para oeste, ao contrário do sentido habitual da circulação atmosférica). Costuma trazer, para além de frio, alguma instabilidade.


----------



## alialatas (1 Fev 2015 às 17:09)

David sf disse:


> Uma cut-off (depressão isolada em altitude) em circulação retrógrada (ou seja de este para oeste, ao contrário do sentido habitual da circulação atmosférica). Costuma trazer, para além de frio, alguma instabilidade.


Deus te ouça...
Que venha a instabilidade, pois já tenho saudades da neve cair uma vez ou duas todos os invernos quanto era miúdo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Fev 2015 às 17:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Modelos muito interessantes, sem dúvida nenhuma. Mas não sei, tem se vindo a acompanhar uma constante mudança dos modelos de dia para dia e muita instabilidade para Fevereiro, isso vamos ter. Vamos acompanhando...
> 
> Mas se a entrada fria se realizar vamos ter dias frios como na última semana de Dezembro, desta vez com probabilidade de chuva.



Esse frio nos finais de Dezembro era frio seco e durante o dia até aquecia bem. Desta vez temos uma entrada continental, possível cut-off com humidade, instabilidade e vento. Se tal acontecer teremos mais frio e um elevado desconforto térmico, até durante o dia.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2015 às 17:47)

Penso que esta noite as serras aqui à volta deverão acumular bem. Como já foi comprovado Bragança costuma aguentar bem o frio instalado antes da cota subir.
Estas entradas costumam ser favoráveis.


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2015 às 17:54)

Brito disse:


> pois é amigos vai ser uma semana pouco comum na meteorologia  em Portugal continental...cidades como viseu e vila real poderão ter neve no solo...pode nevar a qualquer cota no interior norte e centro..isto se se mantiverem as previsões dos modelos.
> 
> mais tarde ou mais cedo isto iria acontecer este ano... mais ou menos intenso...e eu já tinha também falado no aumento da pressão a NE :assobio:e ca esta ela a se modelada
> a semana promete ser gélida   :assobio:



Iria? Mas porquê já aconteceu? Temos que ser mais cautelosos com as afirmações que fazemos para não criar falsas expectativas. Temos que ter calma e ir acompanhando as previsões e nunca dar nada como garantido!


----------



## Meteolouco (1 Fev 2015 às 18:11)

um pouco mais de realismo é preciso ás vezes , quem me dera que nevasse aqui mas contudo falar de eventos incomuns a mais de 48 horas como garantido é pura ilusão e o coração a falar mais alto, podemos afirmar que existe uma boa tendência e um padrão esta semana bem incomum, mas ás nossas latitudes basta uma pequena mudança para fazer toda a diferença amigos...gostei desta ultima saida do GFS a ver se continua assim ou com poucas variações e depois sim podemos ir preparando as máquinas para registar


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2015 às 18:59)

Boa saída do ECM também... A precipitação é que teima em aparecer nos modelos.....No Norte de Espanha semana em grande, irá nevar em cotas baixissimas e com quantidades interessantes...


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 19:34)

Boas saídas dos dois principais modelos
e pelo que se vê a noite de terça para quarta poderá ser de neve a cotas de 300/400 metros de altitude em todo o interior norte e um pouco mais alto no centro...


----------



## cova beira (1 Fev 2015 às 19:36)

Meteofan disse:


> Boa saída do ECM também... A precipitação é que teima em aparecer nos modelos.....No Norte de Espanha semana em grande, irá nevar em cotas baixissimas e com quantidades interessantes...




eu diria mesmo péssima saída do europeu infelizmente.
A malta tem de ser mais realista faltam muitas horas infelizmente só o gfs tem tirado boas runs e alteram-se de run para run como que um adiar a cut off que toda a gente fala no forum.
As saídas desta tarde foram muito más por exemplo para a noite de terça aqui na covilha passamos de uma cota 0 para 800 metros a 60 horas de distancia.

eu vejo o Ant. a cair em cima de portugal ás 120 horas no europeu não são boas noticias.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2015 às 19:39)

Eu por acaso não vejo o AA a cair às 120 horas no ECMWF..


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2015 às 19:39)

A cada saída dos modelos parece mais certo a falta da precipitação.
Vamos ver as próximas saídas.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 19:48)

cova beira disse:


> eu diria mesmo péssima saída do europeu infelizmente.
> A malta tem de ser mais realista faltam muitas horas infelizmente só o gfs tem tirado boas runs e alteram-se de run para run como que um adiar a cut off que toda a gente fala no forum.
> As saídas desta tarde foram muito más por exemplo para a noite de terça aqui na covilha passamos de uma cota 0 para 800 metros a 60 horas de distancia.
> 
> eu vejo o Ant. a cair em cima de portugal ás 120 horas no europeu não são boas noticias.




Por acaso para Lamego, a saída GFS 12, continua a dar  a noite de 3 para 4  boa, a cota está nos 350 metros, ou seja assim cai em toda a cidade 
vamos aguardar...


----------



## cova beira (1 Fev 2015 às 19:54)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu por acaso não vejo o AA a cair às 120 horas no ECMWF..



vou deixar uma comparação para terem a noção de como pioraram os modelos de ontem para hoje

hoje






runs anteriores


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2015 às 19:55)

Realmente as cotas na noite de terça para quarta subiram bem


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2015 às 20:49)

Alguém me pode disponibilizar a carta de precipitação prevista do ECM para dia 7 às 00h?


----------



## The Weatherman (1 Fev 2015 às 20:49)

Uma cutoff como a que está a ser potencialmente modelada pode ter um trajeto muito imprevisível. Tudo pode acontecer.


----------



## David sf (1 Fev 2015 às 20:55)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Alguém me pode disponibilizar a carta de precipitação prevista do ECM para dia 7 às 00h?



Não te posso mostrar a carta, mas a última saída do ECMWF não prevê precipitação em nenhum local de Portugal continental entre dia 5 e dia 10.


----------



## cova beira (1 Fev 2015 às 21:11)

emsemble do europeu está muito mau pode ser que desta o gfs leve a melhor,


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 21:19)

cova beira disse:


> emsemble do europeu está muito mau pode ser que desta o gfs leve a melhor,



Vamos ter fé e esperança que desta vez o modelo GFS ganhe a parada!


----------



## The Weatherman (1 Fev 2015 às 21:26)

A próxima saída do gfs dentro de alguns minutos já vai mostrar se vai ou não atrás do ecm


----------



## cardu (1 Fev 2015 às 21:44)

joselamego disse:


> Vamos ter fé e esperança que desta vez o modelo GFS ganhe a parada!



estou acredito nessa tal de cut off retrógada!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2015 às 22:00)

Basicamente esta saída colocou mais precipitação durante a madrugada de quarta-feira mas cortou um pouco o frio aos 850hpa para o interior centro.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Fev 2015 às 22:16)

Actualização memorável do GFS !


----------



## Brito (1 Fev 2015 às 22:25)

MSantos disse:


> Iria? Mas porquê já aconteceu? Temos que ser mais cautelosos com as afirmações que fazemos para não criar falsas expectativas. Temos que ter calma e ir acompanhando as previsões e nunca dar nada como garantido!





Meteolouco disse:


> um pouco mais de realismo é preciso ás vezes , quem me dera que nevasse aqui mas contudo falar de eventos incomuns a mais de 48 horas como garantido é pura ilusão e o coração a falar mais alto, podemos afirmar que existe uma boa tendência e um padrão esta semana bem incomum, mas ás nossas latitudes basta uma pequena mudança para fazer toda a diferença amigos...gostei desta ultima saida do GFS a ver se continua assim ou com poucas variações e depois sim podemos ir preparando as máquinas para registar



mas porque ainda há duvidas da entrada continental é?  não se sabe ainda a intensidade nem se será acompanhada de precipitação...mas penso ser memorável...

ainda falta tempo claro todo pode acontecer!!! o AA pode estragar tudo...o que para mim é quase impossível...não nos livramos das descidas acentuadas de temperatura a partir de 4ª

cumps


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 22:37)

Brito disse:


> mas porque ainda há duvidas da entrada continental é?  não se sabe ainda a intensidade nem se será acompanhada de precipitação...mas penso ser memorável...
> 
> ainda falta tempo claro todo pode acontecer!!! o AA pode estragar tudo...o que para mim é quase impossível...não nos livramos das descidas acentuadas de temperatura a partir de 4ª
> 
> cumps




Concordo em pleno!!!!


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2015 às 22:42)

Brito disse:


> mas porque ainda há duvidas da entrada continental é?  não se sabe ainda a intensidade nem se será acompanhada de precipitação...mas penso ser memorável...
> 
> ainda falta tempo claro todo pode acontecer!!! o AA pode estragar tudo...o que para mim é quase impossível...não nos livramos das descidas acentuadas de temperatura a partir de 4ª
> 
> cumps



A questão é se vamos ter ou não precipitação..se for uma entrada seca então não será muito diferente de outras entradas frias que temos no Inverno, ou seja frio sim, mas nada de muito invulgar..agora se existir a tal cut off vinda de NE aí sim poderão ocorrer localmente algumas surpresas assim o frio seja suficiente..é uma situação delicada pois basta uma pequena alteração para produzir grandes efeitos sobre nós, seja para mais ou para menos.A entrada continental  parece-me certa, resta saber que efeitos terá, se será apenas mais uma entrada fria ou se virá acompanhada de instabilidade capaz de provocar queda de neve a cotas baixas ou muito baixas..veremos..


----------



## Brito (1 Fev 2015 às 22:49)

aquela cut off isolada é a grande duvida dos modelos...se ela perde força ou se desloca para leste, o AA empurra grande parte do frio  para o mediterrâneo e a sua instabilidade.. estas situações são muito complicadas de definir a longa distancia... agora entrada continental??? ela vem a caminho


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2015 às 23:04)

Brito disse:


> aquela cut off isolada é a grande duvida dos modelos...se ela perde força ou se desloca para leste, o AA empurra grande parte do frio  para o mediterrâneo e a sua instabilidade.. estas situações são muito complicadas de definir a longa distancia... agora entrada continental??? ela vem a caminho



Óbvio que já desde há dias está certa a entrada continental, mas o que se discute nestes dias é a possibilidade de um evento de neves a cotas baixas, que se não for agora em Fevereiro é praticamente para esquecer, e para isso é mesmo necessária a cut-off. O ECMWF recuou o que costuma ser mau sinal, mas como ainda falta uma semana pode ser que reverta amanhã ou depois. De contrário, paciência.


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2015 às 23:18)

a massa de ar frio é tão ampla que duvido que não seja instável ou que não se inestabilize quando chegar aqui ao atlântico.


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2015 às 23:23)

a situação é melhor que a de fevereiro de 2012 onde apesar da massa de ar continental ser bastante mais potente, o anticiclone estava quase em cima de nós e acabámos por ter vários dias de geada negra.


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2015 às 23:24)

em janeiro de 2006 a massa de ar frio era muito mais pequena porém mais instável.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 23:30)

Eu ainda tenho fé e esperança na tal instabilidade e que traga boas surpresas! O frio esse já ninguém nós tiraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
agora a dúvida é a tal cut off.... vamos dar as mãos todos e pedir muito para que venha até nosso país!!!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Fev 2015 às 23:33)

Agreste disse:


> a massa de ar frio é tão ampla que duvido que não seja instável ou que não se inestabilize quando chegar aqui ao atlântico.


Espero que tenhas razão


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2015 às 23:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Esse frio nos finais de Dezembro era frio seco e durante o dia até aquecia bem. Desta vez temos uma entrada continental, possível cut-off com humidade, instabilidade e vento. Se tal acontecer teremos mais frio e um elevado desconforto térmico, até durante o dia.


Se vai baixar mais uns 2 graus do que normal, em Dezembro Lisboa não chegou a negativas, desta vez é capaz de chegar


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 23:45)

Agreste disse:


> a situação é melhor que a de fevereiro de 2012 onde apesar da massa de ar continental ser bastante mais potente, o anticiclone estava quase em cima de nós e acabámos por ter vários dias de geada negra.




Por acaso também me lembrei de Fevereiro de 2012, vamos ver se consigo igualar a minima de -6ºC registada por essa altura.


----------



## bapthista (1 Fev 2015 às 23:57)

A cut off de que falam propicia a queda de neve a cotas baixas, é a da madrugada de quarta feira ou a de dia 7 de Fevereiro. Qual dos dois dias é que apresenta melhores condições para a cotas baixas ou muito baixas ?


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2015 às 23:59)

bapthista disse:


> A cut off de que falam propicia a queda de neve a cotas baixas, é a da madrugada de quarta feira ou a de dia 7 de Fevereiro. Qual dos dois dias é que apresenta melhores condições para a cotas baixas ou muito baixas ?




A do dia 4 é para cotas na casa dos 400 metros altitude, a do dia 7 se se concretizar é muito melhor para cotas baixissimas, falta saber se há precipitação!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2015 às 00:13)

Comparação entre a situação prevista para sábado (1ªimagem) e a que originou a neve em Serpa em Fevereiro de 1993 (2ªimagem)


----------



## cardu (2 Fev 2015 às 00:20)

boas, em relação ao evento de Janeiro de 2006 alguém se lembra quantos dias antecederam desde a primeira previsão da cut off nos modelos até ao dia 29?

Pode parecer confusa a pergunta, por exemplo, no dia 20 janeiro desse ano já apareciam nos modelos a previsão da cut off que veio depois a ocorrer dia 29??


----------



## rozzo (2 Fev 2015 às 01:37)

cardu disse:


> boas, em relação ao evento de Janeiro de 2006 alguém se lembra quantos dias antecederam desde a primeira previsão da cut off nos modelos até ao dia 29?
> 
> Pode parecer confusa a pergunta, por exemplo, no dia 20 janeiro desse ano já apareciam nos modelos a previsão da cut off que veio depois a ocorrer dia 29??


Para ser sincero não me recordo com muita clareza, mas recordo-me que já andava de olho nas previsões numa esperança quase incrédula uns dias antes, mas não tantos acho. Mas atenção que na altura os modelos tinham menos resolução, é natural que apenas aparecessem sistemas desse tipo de escala muito mais em cima do acontecimento que agora. E já agora atenção também que por esse mesmo facto, também agora a mais dias aparecem previsões de cut offs que não se chegam sequer a concretizar. Mais detalhe também dá para mais invenções à distância...


----------



## frusko (2 Fev 2015 às 04:09)

la se foi o frio


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 07:04)

frusko disse:


> la se foi o frio



O frio não se foi, o que parece cada vez mais incerto é a tal cut-off, poderá ser apenas mais uma entrada de frio seca:

ECMWF:







GFS







Media ECMWF:






Média GFS






A circulação continental continua lá e até alguma precipitação é possível mas tudo muito no limite e incerto..a distância ainda é grande..


----------



## The Weatherman (2 Fev 2015 às 07:32)

O gfs fez a sua aproximação habitual  ao  modelo europeu e a cut off ficou mais longe.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 08:31)

O  modelo  UKMO na sua fax chart sugere que algumas linhas ( pequenas ) de instabilidade poderão entrar de NE, não sei até que ponto a entrada de NE será assim tão seca e não haverá humidade suficiente para uns aguaceiros ainda que  pouco frequentes e dispersos..

Daqui por uns dias e mais em cima do acontecimento teremos mais "certezas"


----------



## Névoa (2 Fev 2015 às 08:40)

Mas em termos de duração, foi o ecmwf que se aproximou do gfs a partir de ontem, e agora a situação estende-se indefinidamente, por enquanto. Como perdeu-se também um pouco de frio, ao menos para o Porto já lembra mais fevereiro de 2012.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 08:53)

E mesmo o ECMWF mostra que estaremos sob influência de um vale em altitude que eventualmente trará alguma humidade e instabilidade, mas mais uma vez a distância temporal é grande, quase uma semana.

A circulação continental  gerada pela  conjugação do Anticiclone sobre as Ilhas Britânicas  com a depressão no mediterrâneo tem um trajecto bastante longo..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2015 às 09:19)

Bom dia ao forum!
A AEMET indica cotas muito jeitosas para o NW Penínsular... como sempre pendentes da precipitação!
Na vizinha Galiza:

*3ª feira:*

NUBOSO O CUBIERTO. PRECIPITACIONES GENERALIZADAS QUE PUEDEN IR
ACOMPANADAS DE TORMENTA EN EL LITORAL NORTE.* COTA DE NIEVE BAJANDO
DE 900 A 300-600 METROS*. TEMPERATURAS EN DESCENSO, PRODUCIENDOSE
LAS MINIMAS AL FINAL DEL DIA. VIENTOS DEL NORTE Y NOROESTE QUE
SERAN FUERTES EN EL LITORAL.

*4ª feira:*

NUBOSO O CUBIERTO EN LA MITAD NORTE, CON PRECIPITACIONES
GENERALIZADAS, E INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL RESTO, CON
PRECIPITACIONES MENOS ABUNDANTES. *COTA DE NIEVE BAJANDO DE 600 A
300 METROS. TEMPERATURAS EN DESCENSO*. VIENTOS DEL NORTE Y NOROESTE
QUE SERAN FUERTES EN EL LITORAL.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 09:24)

As cotas do IPMA para amanhã também são boas:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 3.fevereiro.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes nas regiões Norte e Centro e
a partir da tarde, que serão de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros
de altitude, *diminuindo gradualmente a cota para 400/600 metros.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) predominando de noroeste, soprando,
em especial a partir da tarde, moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h),
com rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h, no litoral oeste e forte
(40 a 55 km/h), com rajadas da ordem de 90 km/h, nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Norte.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros fracos, em especial a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando por vezes
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h,
a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros, em especial a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando,
em especial a partir da tarde, moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h),
com rajadas da ordem de 70 km/h.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2,5 a 3,5 metros, sendo
3,5 a 4,5 metros a norte do cabo Raso.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Ângela Lourenço/Sandra Correia/Manuel Mendes.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 2 de fevereiro de 2015 às 7:23 UTC_


----------



## The Weatherman (2 Fev 2015 às 10:53)

A madrugada de quarta-feira promete ser interessante especialmente no norte e centro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2015 às 10:53)

Boas quanto à madrugada de quarta qual vos parece ser a probabilidade de haver precipitação? E caso ocorra será que neva por aqui a 500 m+/-?


----------



## The Weatherman (2 Fev 2015 às 11:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas quanto à madrugada de quarta qual vos parece ser a probabilidade de haver precipitação? E caso ocorra será que neva por aqui a 500 m+/-?


Muito provável


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2015 às 11:34)

Bem neste saída, até o frio foi cortado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2015 às 11:39)

Olhando aos mapas pode ser desta que por fim Vila Real e Lamego tenham neve!
Mais uma vez tudo vai depender da precipitação, mas em termos de frio em altura esta situação parece-me a melhor deste inverno.
o MODELO WRF coloca mesmo cota 0 em grande parte de Trás os Montes e cota 100 nos vales do Douro... haja precipitação...
Na zona de Barroso e mais uma vez a nevada vai ser significativa!


----------



## André Ultra (2 Fev 2015 às 12:10)

Bom dia, será desta vez que ira cair alguma neve em Mesão Frio.


----------



## james (2 Fev 2015 às 12:34)

Segundo o IPMA , na próxima quarta - feira não está prevista queda de neve em nenhum local .

Em que é que ficamos ?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2015 às 12:46)

james disse:


> Segundo o IPMA , na próxima quarta - feira não está prevista queda de neve em nenhum local .
> 
> Em que é que ficamos ?


 
É de facto o mais provável, infelizmente! Não será fácil que a cordilheira cantábrica e o maciço galaico deixem passar qualquer precipitação para o nosso rectangulo... e depois o IPMA tem como referencia o ECMWF, a chegar alguma coisa será muito residual e será no extremo norte, zona fronteiriça, em especial na zona de Barroso (Montalegre).


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2015 às 12:52)

No próprio GFS a precipitação acaba logo no início da madrugada que é quando as cotas começam a cair bem, mas isto ainda pode mudar nos detalhes


----------



## Brito (2 Fev 2015 às 12:57)

as previsões estão cada vez piores..  é assim no nosso retângulo


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2015 às 12:59)

e lá se foi a esperança


----------



## alialatas (2 Fev 2015 às 13:01)

Olá pessoal tenham calma, por vezes os fenómenos acontecem.


----------



## james (2 Fev 2015 às 13:03)

Para mim , há algo que não está a bater certo .

Se o IPMA admite que na quarta possam ocorrer aguaceiros , como é possível que não sejam de neve em sítio nenhum ? Ainda para mais , o " GFS " a colocar cotas baixíssimas .

Sinceramente , na minha opinião . há algo de estranho nesta previsão .


P. S . :  podia brincar e sonhar um pouco , e pensar que , como o IPMA nunca prevê queda    de neve abaixo dos 300 m , e se calhar a precipitação vai ocorrer mais no Litoral , que eles não acreditam nessa possibilidade ( mas o frio vai estar lá ) .


----------



## Paulo H (2 Fev 2015 às 13:07)

Brito disse:


> as previsões estão cada vez piores..  é assim no nosso retângulo



Sim, já estamos habituados! Com estas entradas continentais, a melhor das hipóteses seria a formação de uma cut-off a oeste de Lisboa, caso contrário, como se vê tudo o que entra por Espanha, já chega cá bem seco. São situações difíceis de prever pelos modelos globais!

Outra hipótese é que primeiro se instale o frio e depois que haja suficiente frio acumulado para haver resistência à subida imediata das temperaturas, perante uma qualquer entrada de precipitação.

O problema disto tudo, é estar sempre a adiar mais uns dias e depois, ora cortam no frio e aumentam a precipitação, ou cortam na precipitação e mantêm o frio. Em duas palavras: "morte lenta"


----------



## Brito (2 Fev 2015 às 13:09)

so tenho certezas numa coisa.. a extensão do AA em crista ate a escandinavia...

agora se vamos ser influenciados ou não já é uma duvida!!!! tudo é possível...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 13:17)

james disse:


> Para mim , há algo que não está a bater certo .
> 
> Se o IPMA admite que na quarta possam ocorrer aguaceiros , como é possível que não sejam de neve em sítio nenhum ? Ainda para mais , o " GFS " a colocar cotas baixíssimas .
> 
> ...



Penso que isso se deve ao facto de os aguaceiros estarem previstos apenas no litoral...e no litoral o IPMA fala em "*possibilidade* de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos no litoral até final da manhã"..portanto mesmo no litoral não estarão garantidos..se fossem aguaceiros mais generalizados ao interior,então certamente falariam em cotas de neve...


----------



## boneli (2 Fev 2015 às 13:42)

Bom dia, penso que as próximas RUN, vão apenas trazer ajustamentos, que poderão marcar a diferença. Parece-me que aqui para o Norte poderá haver algumas surpresas, mas dificilmente abaixo dos 400 metros e claro mais para o interior. Precipitação aliada a frio é o que se pede, mas as montanhas acima dos 60/700 metros ainda vão ficar pintadas se estes modelos se mantiverem. Atenção que Bragança pode ser uma feliz contemplada e mesmo Vila Real ainda pode ter surpresas.

Pelo menos se acontecer será e madrugada o que é uma ajuda. Logo acho que termos mais certezas, porque da mesma forma que tira também pode voltar a por.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2015 às 14:07)

Mais uma vez o filme do custume... Na prox run ja tiram mais frio


----------



## karkov (2 Fev 2015 às 14:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais uma vez o filme do custume... Na prox run ja tiram mais frio


Eu só pedia precipitação para o fim de semana...


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2015 às 14:18)

deixámos de ter "precipitação abaixo da média"... portanto após este início frio, o inverno poderá entrar numa fase diferente: mais atlântico, com mais chuva e menos frio. 



> Na precipitação total semanal não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo para as 4 semanas compreendidas entre 02/02 e 01/03.
> 
> Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 02/02 a 08/02, e de 23/02 a 01/03. Nas semanas de 09/02 a 15/02 e de 16/02 a 22/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2015 às 14:43)

Bem, péssimas saídas, principalmente o GFS até o frio cortou, mas pode ser que ainda melhore. Quanto á madrugada de quarta, pelo que vejo no GFS neste momento a precipitação desaparece quando entra o frio, ainda assim preveem-se cotas 400\500 ainda com alguma (pouca) precipitação... Durante a madrugada qualquer eventual aguaceiro poderá ser de neve a cotas praticamente 0 parece, mas a precipitação parece ser residual...


----------



## boneli (2 Fev 2015 às 14:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Mais uma vez o filme do custume... Na prox run ja tiram mais frio



Onde viste isso? Tens fontes para dizer que a próxima RUN vai tirar?


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2015 às 14:49)

Por  Lamego a cota na madrudaga de terça para quarta está prevista de 550 metros, pode ser que cai qualquer coisa... mas infelizmente estou com dúvidas... a precipitação será pouca e residual


----------



## rozzo (2 Fev 2015 às 14:52)

É *óbvio* que agora durante os próximos dias, dado o tipo de situação, vamos andar numa "dança" de saídas constantemente a tirar e colocar precipitação, logo se vê como acaba. Compreende-se que são tempos interessantes, estamos todos entusiasmados, mas não é por lamentarmos mais ou menos que vai ou não acontecer! 

Temos que ter calma e compreender que este tipo de previsões é mesmo assim, se entramos em histeria do tira e põe dos modelos, não fazemos mais nada senão debitar páginas de desejos e frustações modelísticas, ainda por cima infundadas, pois até chegar à data, são tudo *previsões*, não são a realidade, nem são ainda acertos nem falhas...

Por isso, eu sei que é difícil, dado o entusiasmo, também estou entusiasmado com o potencial da situação, mas vamos tentar manter um pouco mais controlado o ímpeto de fazer deste tópico um chat de pedidos e lamentos e preces, e mantê-lo minimamente "acompanhável" por quem o visita, de preferência com informação mais condensada e útil!

Obrigado! 


No meio desta "dança" de saída para saída, pegando na média do Ensemble do GFS, continua a mesma tónica, ou seja, que apesar de não muito marcado a abaixamento do geopotencial, há vários membros a apontar para possibilidade de alguma cut-off sobre nós. Daí resulta esse campo ligeiramente esbatido e "esticado" desde o Mediterrâneo até nós, no fundo a média dos possíveis trajectos de possíveis cut-off's.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2015 às 16:03)

peço desculpa pelo desabafo mas são situações que acontecem recorrentemente ...
O que é certo é que já houve bastante mais potencial como vimos ontem nas runs.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2015 às 16:10)

Sim é verdade o que não quer dizer nada para já... Nem a situação de amanhã\madrugada de quarta está definida ainda, tem havido algumas mudanças em termos de precipitação\cotas quanto mais o fim de semana... Esta saída das 12 parece meter alguma precipitação na madrugada de quarta...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 16:18)

Esta saída do GFS parece um pouco mais fresca não? E volta a aparecer a cut-off, embora um pouco tímida... tudo  ainda muito indefinido e volátil..


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Fev 2015 às 16:27)

Melhorou. Este update do GFS acentuou o frio, manteve a cut-off e uns aguaceiros entre Domingo e Segunda.


----------



## The Weatherman (2 Fev 2015 às 16:31)

E a 528 dam bem posicionada


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2015 às 16:34)

Boas quanto à madrugada de quarta, no modelo gfs disponivel no meteociel eu vejo precipitação no extremo norte, no entanto ao consultar tanto os meteogramas como as cartas GFS aqui no forum nao vejo qualquer precipitação em que ficamos?


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 16:38)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas quanto à madrugada de quarta, no modelo gfs disponivel no meteociel eu vejo precipitação no extremo norte, no entanto ao consultar tanto os meteogramas como as cartas GFS aqui no forum nao vejo qualquer precipitação em que ficamos?



Por acaso tenho notado nisso. Muitas vezes a precipitação do GFS (metoociel) não coincide com os meteogramas. Mas neste caso deve ser porque estamos a falar de runs diferentes, a atual do meteociel é das 12h e das meteogramas é das 6h.


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Fev 2015 às 16:45)

qual é o modelo mais fiável?


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2015 às 16:46)

Sim mas mesmo quando estavam os dois nas runs das 6 isso acontecia.... Mas vamos ver espero que as cartas disponiveis no meteociel estejam mais corretas, pois assim teriamos neve a cotas muito baixas na madrugada de quarta...


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 16:51)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim mas mesmo quando estavam os dois nas runs das 6 isso acontecia.... Mas vamos ver espero que as cartas disponiveis no meteociel estejam mais corretas, pois assim teriamos neve a cotas muito baixas na madrugada de quarta...



Sim eu já notei isso também. Talvez seja a resolução dos modelos... Os modelos estão é ótimos na madrugada de quarta para trás os montes. O interior centro está uma miséria.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2015 às 17:00)

Comunidado Especial AEMET:


AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
AVISO ESPECIAL DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS

AVISO ESPECIAL NÚMERO 3/2015
EMITIDO A LAS 13:30 HORA OFICIAL DEL 2/02/2015

LA AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA INFORMA:
* 
1.- Fenómeno meteorológico:*

Ola de frío.
* 
2.- Ámbito geográfico*

: Toda la Península y Baleares.
* 
3.- Comienzo de la situación:*

Miércoles día 4.
* 
4.- Duración:*

Hasta el domingo 8 de febrero, al menos.
* 
5.- Grado de probabilidad:*

Muy probable (mayor del 70%)
* 
6.- Descripción de la situación meteorológica:*

A partir del miércoles, día 4, se prevé la entrada en la Península de una masa de aire muy fría proveniente del interior del continente europeo que provocará
un acusado descenso de las temperaturas, con valores por debajo de los valores normales en gran del país, al menos hasta el domingo 8.
Esta situación se debe al hecho de que el anticiclón atlántico se extenderá por el norte de Europa a la
par que un amplio centro de bajas presiones se situará sobre el Mediterráneo. La posición relativa de
ambas estructuras canalizará la masa de aire desde el este del continente europeo hacia la Península.
Las heladas serán generalizadas en prácticamente todo el interior peninsular y, ocasionalmente, en
zonas de costa, sobre todo en el litoral cantábrico oriental; también se esperan heladas en zonas de
Mallorca y Menorca. Se prevén temperaturas mínimas por debajo de -10ºC en zonas de montaña y por debajo de -5ºC en amplias zonas de la mitad norte y este peninsulares.
Las temperaturas máximas también serán muy bajas; se prevén inferiores a 5ºC en gran parte de la
Península, e incluso inferiores a 0ºC en zonas altas, sobre todo en los Pirineos donde probablemente nos uperarán los -5ºC.
La masa de aire, al tener mucho recorrido continental, es una masa de aire seca, de modo que las
precipitaciones serán significativas únicamente en el norte peninsular, aunque no se descartan de forma más ocasional en otros puntos de la mitad norte peninsular y en Baleares. Las precipitaciones serán de nieve a cualquier cota, ya que en el norte peninsular es probable que se sitúe al nivel del mar; en Baleares se prevé que descienda hasta unos 200/400 metros.

El viento de componente Norte, ocasionalmente fuerte en zonas altas y áreas del norte y este
peninsulares, así como en Baleares, hará aumentar la sensación térmica de frío. Es probable además que se forme hielo en el suelo en amplias zonas de la mitad norte.
Esta situación se prevé que continúe hasta el domingo 8, aunque no se descarta que se prolongue
durante los primeros días de la próxima semana.

Mapa para amanhã à tarde:






Será a melhor hora para se poder ver neve no norte, à noite e madrugada a precipitação tenderá a desaparecer!


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2015 às 17:20)

Na tarde de quarta parece haver segundo o GFS possibilidade de algum precipitação com cotas baixas...


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2015 às 17:22)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas quanto à madrugada de quarta, no modelo gfs disponivel no meteociel eu vejo precipitação no extremo norte, no entanto ao consultar tanto os meteogramas como as cartas GFS aqui no forum nao vejo qualquer precipitação em que ficamos?



A carta do Meteociel que consultaste deve ser a europeia de baixa resolução.
Se vires as de alta resolução deles,  tens isto para a madrugada de 4ªfeira (00-03h e 03-06h):







Afinal como estão as nossas (tal como os meteogramas), as manchas de precipitação são pequenas.







E na nova carta apresentada ontem, essas pequenas manchas aparecem como sendo de neve muito fraca, quase chovisco de neve, a cotas baixas







Mas como referi antes, são coisas que podem mudar um pouco ainda.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

Pois estou a ver... Obrigado pelo esclarecimento... Quer dizer isto que é assim possivel que durante a madrugada de quarta (quando a cota for mais baixa) ocorra precipitação, mesmo que muito escassa? É que olhando para essas previsoes GFS só vejo precipitação no interior contrastando com a precipitação no litoral prevista pelo IPMA...


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2015 às 17:31)

Meteofan disse:


> É que olhando para essas previsoes GFS só vejo precipitação no interior contrastando com a precipitação no litoral prevista pelo IPMA...



A cada run muda algo, a anterior do gfs tinha mais qualquer coisita no litoral. Há n modelos, há n meteorologistas.. e as coisas vão mudando.


----------



## squidward (2 Fev 2015 às 17:57)

AndréFrade disse:


> Melhorou. Este update do GFS acentuou o frio, manteve a cut-off e uns aguaceiros entre Domingo e Segunda.


Situação muito interessante de facto (lembra até um pouco 2006). Mas modelos ainda estão um pouco instáveis. Vamos aguardar e veremos se nos sai o "euro milhões" ou nos calha a "chave" ao lado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2015 às 18:08)

cada vez menos frio previsto


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2015 às 18:25)

Começo por salientar o frio que se faz pela Europa toda nesta semana, uma verdadeira entrada de Inverno









Depois a previsão para um fim de semana dos raros...





Podemos dizer que a entrada continental é certa, agora as situações de chuva e de frio localizados é mais dificil de prever devido à distância.
O Reino Unido vai ter uns bons dias de descanso 

Frio para dia 07 e que se prolonga até segunda, temperaturas negativas devem chegar à região de Lisboa.





Dia 07 - 6h





Dia 07 - 12h - Máximas vão ser provavelmente um recorde para Lisboa





Dia 08 - 6h





E a possibilidade de chuva na madrugada de dia 09 que nos pode trazer neve a locais raros de verem tar coisa a cair. 





Corrijam se erro, mas preveem neve para a região do Vale do Tejo, algo raro? Bem como para o alentejo... Se o frio cortar isto tudo já se foi.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Fev 2015 às 18:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia 07 - 12h - Máximas vão ser provavelmente um recorde para Lisboa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essas saídas são as de ontem, infelizmente a previsão já é outra


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 18:33)

ECMWF 12 Z:
















Gosto daquela côr mais azul às 96 horas ( 1ª carta )  ali a insinuar-se junto ao NE transmontano, pode ser um bom sinal...o frio continua lá..


----------



## vitamos (2 Fev 2015 às 18:41)

Snifa disse:


> Gosto daquela côr mais azul às 96 horas ( 1ª carta )  ali a insinuar-se junto ao NE transmontano, pode ser um bom sinal...o frio continua lá..



Igualmente interessante é a extensão das iso's negativas, bem para lá do recorte litoral oeste do Portugal Continental. Não sendo de todo inédito, não é assim tão frequente.


----------



## meko60 (2 Fev 2015 às 18:47)

O iso 0 quase a bater nos Açores.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (2 Fev 2015 às 19:08)

I se falassem de uma coisa de cada vez ? Amanhã já vamos ter uma situação interessante e nem essa está defendida , porque estão agora a tentar decifrar o que vai acontecer nos fim de semana , cada coisa a seu tempo . Apesar da tendência qualquer tipo de previsão neste momento é pura expeculacao .


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 19:19)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> I se falassem de uma coisa de cada vez ? Amanhã já vamos ter uma situação interessante e nem essa está defendida , porque estão agora a tentar decifrar o que vai acontecer nos fim de semana , cada coisa a seu tempo . Apesar da tendência qualquer tipo de previsão neste momento é pura expeculacao .



Dizes que a situação de amanhã ainda não está definida, mas que vai ser interessante...pelo menos como interessante já está definida ( e concordo, é uma situação interessante)...Quanto ao resto, estamos a falar de modelos e suas tendências, num forum de meteorologia, e são saídas que já não estão a 200 ou 300 horas, portanto nada mais normal num forum de meteorologia..se se concretizam ou não isso já é outra história , pelo menos vamos acompanhando/analisando pois também pode ser uma situação interessante.


----------



## Brito (2 Fev 2015 às 19:22)

bem, estas saídas das 12z do gfs e ecmwf melhoraram... mais frio e mais durabilidade do evento... falta a


----------



## frusko (2 Fev 2015 às 19:23)

boa noite hoje dia 2 de fevereiro e lá diz o ditado

se a Nossa Senhora das Candeias estiver a rir está o Inverno para vir, se estiver a chorar está o Inverno a passar


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Fev 2015 às 19:26)

Bom, na manhã de Quarta só vai mesmo faltar a precipitação porque frio para nevar a cotas de 300/400 metros no litoral centro não deverá faltar. Se ao menos caíssem uns aguaceiros fracos já não era mau...


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2015 às 20:13)

Sou só eu a ver ou o ECMWF mete precipitação na sexta feira?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Fev 2015 às 20:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Sou só eu a ver ou o ECMWF mete precipitação na sexta feira?



É verdade! E para confirmar basta espreitar as previsões a 10 dias do IPMA! Para os meus lados (Leiria) mete aguaceiros e temperaturas entre os 10ºC e os 0ºC. Neve generalizada no interior norte com temperaturas bem negativas. Seria outro 27/02/2013?! 

É esperar para ver as próximas saídas.....


----------



## Stinger (2 Fev 2015 às 21:11)

Quando é as próximas runs ?


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2015 às 21:15)

Stinger disse:


> Quando é as próximas runs ?



A run das 18h do GFS começa a ser divulgada dentro de sensivelmente 15min.


----------



## Fernando Costa (2 Fev 2015 às 21:36)

Bem. Certo certo é o frio que vem em força por uns dias. Eu sei que o mês ainda está a começar, mas dado as baixíssimas temperaturas que se prevêem para os próximos dias. Atrevo-me a dizer, que Fevereiro poder acabar com uma anomalia negativa nas temperaturas. Bom bom eram termos neve a cotas muito baixas (0/100 metros), mas poderá faltar precipitação na hora H. Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (2 Fev 2015 às 22:38)

Agora cortaram de vez qualquer possibilidade de precipitação nas horas onde podia nevar a cotas baixíssima . O costume


----------



## FilipaP (2 Fev 2015 às 23:09)

http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/storm-to-swing-across-southern/41623128


----------



## jPdF (2 Fev 2015 às 23:29)

Snifa disse:


> Gosto daquela côr mais azul às 96 horas ( 1ª carta )  ali a insinuar-se junto ao NE transmontano, pode ser um bom sinal...o frio continua lá..



Snifa, pegando na tua deixa deixo as cartas às 96 horas, de notar a evolução NE > SW que traria até 4 a 6 mm na zona centro litoral e interior.

T500hPa





T850hPa





Prec.





A indecisão dos modelos já nas 100h, revela a dificuldade de previsão de um evento que estatisticamente apresenta uma probabilidade muito diminuta de existir.


----------



## boneli (3 Fev 2015 às 04:22)

Boa noite.

Não querendo ser muito otimista, pois há aqui colegas que podem ter uma capacidade de análise mais acertada e vendo esta ultima saída do GFS....continuo a achar que a partir da tarde de hoje, alguns locais menos habituais poderão ver alguma neve ( Chaves, Vila Real, talvez Vieira do Minho entre outros). O problema mesmo é a precipitação ou a falta dela, no entanto quando o frio estiver instalado ainda deverá cair alguma coisa.

Eu arriscaria, no máximo dos máximos 400/500 metros, dependendo da localização mais interior ou litoral!!! Ainda vai sair mais uma RUN do GFS e ECM, que nos poderão dizer algo mais concreto durante esta manhã.

Agora para dia 6 apesar de um pouco menos de frio, voltamos a ter precipitação...o tal tira e põem dos modelos. Resta-nos aguardar.

A partir do início da tarde é nowcasting e ver até onde vai....


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 07:46)

Talvez esteja a ser pessimista e ainda possa mudar, mas parece-me que já se foi qualquer possibilidade de haver precipitação no fim de semana...  Hoje também só deverá nevar nos locais do costume, uma vez que as cotas só descem quando já nao há precipitação... A nossa maior esperança agora será a sexta-feira, neste momento está modelada alguma precipitação e cotas médias\baixas a ver vamos...


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 08:30)

Continua interessante ( mas muito no limite)  a previsão, nomeadamente para sexta feira:





















A maior esperança de alguma precipitação  reside agora nesse dia, que associada à circulação mais continental eventualmente pode produzir alguma surpresa mas sendo sempre muito difícil nevar a cotas 0, talvez acima dos 200/300 m caia qualquer coisa, uns flocos perdidos e sem acumulação..

Para amanhã entra frio mas falha a precipitação, o grosso deverá ficar retido nas montanhas a norte de Espanha, talvez  ainda entre qualquer coisa na zona do Barroso/Gerês


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 08:49)

*Temperaturas mínimas vão chegar aos sete graus negativos*

Hoje às 08:29

As temperaturas mínimas vão sofrer uma descida acentuada a partir de quarta-feira devido à passagem de uma massa de ar frio

"Hoje ocorreu uma subida da temperatura mínima, mas amanhã [quarta-feira] prevê-se uma descida acentuada, entre 4 a 6 graus Celsius, e na quinta-feira uma nova descida, de 2 a 4 graus", disse à agência Lusa a meteorologista Madalena Rodrigues, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

De acordo com Madalena Rodrigues, para hoje prevê-se no continente períodos de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros mais frequentes nas regiões do norte e centro, que a partir da tarde serão de neve acima dos 1000/1200 metros, diminuindo a quota para 400/600 metros com vento forte.

"Na quarta-feira, o tempo muda com a descida das mínimas, descida essa que vai continuar na quinta-feira, e depois vão manter-se baixas nos próximo dias, sendo negativas nas regiões do interior, em especial do norte e centro", indicou.

De acordo com Madalena Rodrigues, nas regiões do interior, as temperaturas mínimas podem atingir -3 e -5 graus e podem chegar aos -6 e -7 nas Penhas Douradas.

"No litoral, as mínimas vão variar entre 0 e 2 graus e no Algarve rondam os 4. Prevê-se apenas uma ligeira subida da mínima no dia 10 (terça-feira da próxima semana), mas depois voltam a descer", disse.

A meteorologista do IPMA disse ainda que o tempo frio e seco que vai afetar o continente deve-se a uma "massa de ar frio inserido na circulação de um anticiclone".

"Além das temperaturas mínimas baixas, está também previsto acentuado arrefecimento noturno e geada", disse.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=4378391&page=2


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2015 às 09:03)

Não vale a pena ter muitas ilusões, mais uma vez iremos ver as nuvens a descarregar neve a norte da nossa fronteira... já vi isso tantas e tantas vezes... em Chaves com "cadáveres" que conseguem escapar da Cordilheira Cantábrica e ver as núvens a descarregar a norte de Verín e zona da A Gudiña e Sanábria... É sempre assim, nevará sim nos locais do costume e abaixo dos 1000m até aos 600m será pouca ou nenhuma a acumulação...
Ainda não será desta...
Especial atenção à formação de gelo que iremos ter na próxima noite, pois o céu irá limpar e gear de forma significativa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2015 às 09:18)

O NAVGEM e o GEM por exemplo prevêem precipitação para o final do dia de sexta-feira.....


----------



## Névoa (3 Fev 2015 às 09:20)

Snifa disse:


> *Temperaturas mínimas vão chegar aos sete graus negativos*
> 
> Hoje às 08:29
> 
> ...



O que esta meteorologista fala não coincide muito com a previsão de 10 dias apresentada pelo ipma, tendo o Porto como referência: de facto, mínimas entre os 0 e 2C até terça, mas a partir daí temos mínimas de 3 e 4C pelo menos até quinta, que é onde a vista alcança... talvez fosse melhor não ter falado para além de terça, mesmo sendo uma situação anticiclónica não se pode ter este grau de certeza.

Será ainda interessante observar as máximas que já a partir de segunda estão, nesta saída, na casa dos 14C, sugerindo também um enfraquecimento da situação.


----------



## white_wolf (3 Fev 2015 às 10:08)

Bom dia a todos.

Sem duvida vamos ter tempo seco, é pena  contudo tempo frio não faltará, . O fim de semana e sexta feira será sem . Tudo em Espanha que este ano não se podem queixar de neve... só o nosso cantinho  é que não tem tido la muita sorte, até os próprios nevões têm sido cada vez mais fracos e a cotas cada vez mais altas. Desculpem se digo algo descabido, mas é uma mera opinião de um leigo.
pelo que tenho seguido nas noticias, todos ate os do ipma dizem que serão tempos de bastante frio e de sensações térmicas muito altas, o tempo será seco... os modelos podem ainda andar um pouco a nora, mas o europeu aponta já algum tempo a falta de  que seria deveras neve a cotas baixas e até em algumas zonas a cota 0. 
Morremos na praia, ou é a falta de  ou é o frio em altura  que não chega...
Está bom para umas boas matanças de porcos a moda antiga...

Bem haja a todos.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 10:20)

Bem fria esta saída do GFS, enfim, apenas no próprio dia teremos a noção da situação:


----------



## james (3 Fev 2015 às 10:55)

Bom dia , 

Pelo que vejo na evolução dos modelos , estes cada vez mais a fortalecer o anticiclone previsto para os próximos tempos . Para mim é um mau sinal ( ou não , conforme os gostos ) , pois  normalmente fevereiro costuma ser um bom mês para " cavalgar " potentes anticiclones . Mas este inverno vai bom para o AA , por isso até acho que é o mais provável  .

De resto , sinceramente , não vejo motivo para um grande entusiasmo neste evento que se aproxima ( não devem haver recordes de temperatura , será um evento normalíssimo de inverno  ) . Só os média é que já começaram com o habitual sensacionalismo .

O único ponto de especial interesse poderá ser aquela possibilidade de precipitação residual na sexta  ( embora o " ECM " já tenha recuado ) .
Nunca se sabe , vamos aguardar que possa haver um milagre . 

P. S . - Até a Senhora das Candeias quer que o inverno se vá embora  , como ontem esteve a chorar , o inverno está a acabar ( mas houveram alguns raios de sol de tarde , espero que também conte ) .


----------



## baojoao (3 Fev 2015 às 11:03)

Vídeo da TV Galicia


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Fev 2015 às 11:19)

Snifa disse:


> Bem fria esta saída do GFS, enfim, apenas no próprio dia teremos a noção da situação:


Vai ser uma situação muito interessante de nowcasting ! Nesta actualização do GFS apostou em mais frio e os aguaceiros mantêm-se (neve a cotas baixas/médias). A acompanhar


----------



## Gongas (3 Fev 2015 às 11:49)

Acho que estão a criar muitas expectativas para as pessoas que seguem este fórum. Prudência e bom senso pede-se!
mesmo olhando para os modelos não estão previstas cotas de neves muito baixas, será até ver uma entrada fria, mas sem extremos para o inverno.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2015 às 11:54)

Gongas disse:


> Acho que estão a criar muitas expectativas para as pessoas que seguem este fórum. Prudência e bom senso pede-se!
> mesmo olhando para os modelos não estão previstas cotas de neves muito baixas, será até ver uma entrada fria, mas sem extremos para o inverno.



As cotas de neve vão ser muito baixas, até mesmo junto ao mar até domingo, a questão aqui é faltar o principal que é a precipitação!!


----------



## james (3 Fev 2015 às 11:56)

Gongas disse:


> Acho que estão a criar muitas expectativas para as pessoas que seguem este fórum. Prudência e bom senso pede-se!
> mesmo olhando para os modelos não estão previstas cotas de neves muito baixas, será até ver uma entrada fria, mas sem extremos para o inverno.



Não necessáriamente .

Penso que , neste momento  , o maior problema ( e o de sempre ) é se , na sexta , vai ou não existir precipitação .

Ocorrendo precipitação , com o frio instalado , até seria possível neve a cota 0 no Litoral Norte e Centro .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2015 às 11:59)

o GFS já está a ir atrás do GEM  e do NAVGEM e a colocar precipitação para sexta


----------



## boneli (3 Fev 2015 às 12:15)

Gongas disse:


> Acho que estão a criar muitas expectativas para as pessoas que seguem este fórum. Prudência e bom senso pede-se!
> mesmo olhando para os modelos não estão previstas cotas de neves muito baixas, será até ver uma entrada fria, mas sem extremos para o inverno.


´
Alguém disse aqui que vai ser um grande nevão?

Pelo que leio aqui os comentários são realistas e baseados em MODELOS!!!! Ninguém está a criar cenários do outro mundo.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2015 às 12:27)

O AA vai acampar no Norte nos próximos tempos . . .

E , nos períodos em que poderá nevar a cota zero , está difícil aparecer precipitação .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2015 às 13:19)

estou pessimista relativamente as cotas de neve..
a gralheira a esta hora mesmo estando a cerca de 1200 M nao tem neve...
a medida que as horas passam a precipitação escasseia..


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2015 às 13:21)

agora o gfs já voltou a colocar mais frio, mas a precipitação puff, dá na sexta, mas na hora de maior frio no sábado não dá precipitação nenhuma
entretanto para esta madrugada poderá ser interessante em alguns sitios (menos comuns) como Vila Real, Viseu ou Chaves a partir de agora é fazer seguimento para ver até onde vai as cotas


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 13:36)

IPMA:

*Previsão para 6ª feira, 6.fevereiro.2015*

Tempo frio com períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, em especial durante a tarde, que
serão de neve acima dos 600/800 metros.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e moderado a
forte (30 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno.

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 3 de fevereiro de 2015 às 13:8 UTC_

Aí está a previsão de precipitação para sexta-feira, mas nada de especial relativamente a cotas ( o que já era de esperar ) mesmo assim são razoáveis.

Esta previsão poderá ser actualizada nos próximos dias.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2015 às 13:44)

Snifa disse:


> IPMA:
> 
> *Previsão para 6ª feira, 6.fevereiro.2015*
> 
> ...


Acho que as cotas podem descer


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2015 às 13:48)

Lidando os modelos mal com estas situações, há que ter reservas para a positiva e para a negativa, porque tanto pode vir uma cut-off surpresa como ser uma entrada muito fria e seca apenas. Muito provavelmente ainda a 24h haverá incertezas. A entrada fria essa é certa, mas à medida que os dias passam deverá dar para ter uma certa ideia do estado actual da atmosfera e começar a fazer comparações entre os grandes modelos, mas como disse, mesmo a 24h deveremos andar um pouco às cegas.


----------



## PDias (3 Fev 2015 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,

entretanto no país vizinho já lançaram um aviso que será actualizado amanhã, bem elaborado e fácil de perceber a qualquer leigo na matéria.

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p52tesp1.pdf


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 13:52)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> entretanto no país vizinho já lançaram um aviso que será actualizado amanhã, bem elaborado e fácil de perceber a qualquer leigo na matéria.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p52tesp1.pdf



O IPMA  também fez comunicado ( incompleto pois nem falam em geadas ou formação de gelo ), esta situação em Espanha deverá ser bem mais interessante que em Portugal, destaco esta afirmação:

*Las precipitaciones serán de nieve a cualquier cota, ya que en el norte peninsular es probable que se sitúe al nivel del mar; en Baleares y Cataluña se prevé que descienda hasta unos 200/400 metros.

*
Voltando a Portugal

IPMA:

*Informação especial*

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2015-02-03 12:33:00* e *2015-02-05 20:33:00
*
*Assunto: TEMPO FRIO*

A descida de temperatura prevista para amanhã, quarta feira, vai dar origem a uma situação de tempo frio que se prolonga para a próxima semana.
Em todo o território do continente a temperatura vai estar abaixo dos valores normais para a época do ano, em particular a temperatura mínima nas regiões do litoral, onde os valores vão descer abaixo dos 4 ºC. Nas regiões do interior a temperatura mínima deverá ter valores entre 1ºC e -5 ºC. A temperatura máxima deverá registar valores entre os 10 e 14 ºC, sendo abaixo de 8ºC na Beira Alta e Trás os Montes.
Com o vento de norte a soprar moderado a forte, na faixa costeira ocidental e nas terras altas, em particular na noite de terça para quarta-feira, o desconforto térmico será mais acentuado.
Esta situação meteorológica é condicionada por um fluxo de norte na circulação conjunta de uma crista anticiclónica, que se estende sobre o Atlântico entre região a oeste das Ilhas Britânicas e a Madeira, e de uma depressão centrada no Mediterrâneo.

Data de edição: 2015-02-03 12:33:08

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## rozzo (3 Fev 2015 às 14:26)

A Europa e o Nordeste da Península já mergulhadas na massa de ar gélido:


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 14:46)

[/IMG]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neve prevista até 1 da manhã
ai que inveja que tenho dos espanhois,até á 1 da manhã por aqui sobretudo interior norte e centro pode ser brindado mas sobretudo o centro acho ( Guarda, castro daire, a serra estrela claro,  enviem fotos )


----------



## talingas (3 Fev 2015 às 15:04)

Haverá então hipóteses aqui para a Serra de São Mamede?


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2015 às 15:24)

talingas disse:


> Haverá então hipóteses aqui para a Serra de São Mamede?









eu penso que sim


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2015 às 15:51)

talingas disse:


> Haverá então hipóteses aqui para a Serra de São Mamede?


Não só! As cotas estarão baixíssimas (GFS 12z), 150 a 200m na manhã de amanhã. Basta um aguaceiro solto mas é na hora sem precipitação. As cotas agora no entanto, provavelmente estão a dar neve no pico da serra.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 16:19)

A ocorrer precipitação na sexta podem haver boas surpresas, as cotas poderão ser inferiores ao previsto pelo IPMA. Com corrente de leste e o ar frio instalado é provável que as cotas desçam perto dos 0 no Interior Norte. É o que me parece.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Fev 2015 às 17:11)

Consideram provável a formação de baixas mesoescalares amanhã?
Em princípio não deve haver condições para tal, pois 90% das nossas serras têm orientação NE/SW, ou seja, não estão orientadas na perpendicular à direção do vento.


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 19:16)

Temperaturas ás 18 Horas

A Guarda já com 0ºC acho que vai ser bem comtemplada


----------



## Ronny (3 Fev 2015 às 19:18)

Desculpem o off topic.. mas.. neva imenso em cotas perto dos 100 metros no norte de Espanha..  http://www.cabezondelasal.net/web-cams/


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2015 às 19:19)

Ronny disse:


> Desculpem o off topic.. mas.. neva imenso em cotas perto dos 100 metros no norte de Espanha..  http://www.cabezondelasal.net/web-cams/



Será que por Lamego vamos ver o elemento branco?


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2015 às 19:21)

edit


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Fev 2015 às 19:23)

Sim tem baixado bem, mas sensivelmente a partir das 23.00 a a precipitação vai ser pouca ou quase nula :-(


----------



## Ronny (3 Fev 2015 às 19:24)

joselamego disse:


> Será que por Lamego vamos ver o elemento branco?



Esperar para ver.. ;-)


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Fev 2015 às 19:25)

Ronny disse:


> Desculpem o off topic.. mas.. neva imenso em cotas perto dos 100 metros no norte de Espanha..  http://www.cabezondelasal.net/web-cams/


A cota de neve por lá a esta hora andará nos 350/400 metros.. Vão haver surpresas nas próximas horas no Norte e Centro ? A acompanhar !


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2015 às 19:46)

Resumo dos próximos sete dias: *Muito frio e chuva inexistente*
Situação idêntica à do final de Janeiro, mas desta vez a capital pode chegar a temperaturas negativas e a sensação de frio deve ser pior.
Situações de geadas vão ser frequentes.
Penhas Douradas a -8ºC de minima! Vento fraco vai ajudar muito!











Agasalhem-se!


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2015 às 19:57)

Não me parece possível a formação de nevoeiros gelados como em Janeiro, teremos demasiado vento a superfície e a 850hpa


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2015 às 20:14)

o ECM volta a prever precipitação para sexta-feira


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (3 Fev 2015 às 20:23)

AndréFrade disse:


> A cota de neve por lá a esta hora andará nos 350/400 metros.. Vão haver surpresas nas próximas horas no Norte e Centro ? A acompanhar !


Não me canso de olhar para a luz pública mas o céu não quer nada conosco


----------



## Bastien (3 Fev 2015 às 20:41)

Ha pouco na SIC o meteorologista do IPMA nao descartou a possibilidade de aguaceiros no dia 06/02, dizendo tratar-se de uma situacao a acompanhar.


----------



## duncan (3 Fev 2015 às 20:58)

Previsão para 6ª feira, 6.fevereiro.2015

Tempo frio com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, em especial durante a tarde, que
serão de neve acima dos 600/800 metros.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e moderado a
forte (30 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno.


boas, estou a achar estranho o IPMA a dar cotas altas para a situação, não deveria ser 300 a 400m?


----------



## cardu (3 Fev 2015 às 22:35)

Boas, 6@ feira vai haver precipitação residual em lisboa e vale de tejo. Esqueçam a neve porque nesses locais não há cotas abaixo dos 600 metros


----------



## PedroMAR (3 Fev 2015 às 23:14)

cardu disse:


> Boas, 6@ feira vai haver precipitação residual em lisboa e vale de tejo. Esqueçam a neve porque nesses locais não há cotas abaixo dos 600 metros


As cotas ai, são sim abaixo dos 600m.


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Fev 2015 às 23:15)

Paulo H disse:


> Consideram provável a formação de baixas mesoescalares amanhã?
> Em princípio não deve haver condições para tal, pois 90% das nossas serras têm orientação NE/SW, ou seja, não estão orientadas na perpendicular à direção do vento.


Sim 90 %, mas felizmente a orientação da Serra de S. Mamede é NW/SE 
Sinceramente espero surpresas pela minha zona, já que noutras situações elas ocorreram


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Fev 2015 às 23:24)

Vá, já é menos do que 600/800 mts do IPMA, Um pouco mais e ficamos pelos 200/300 mts e todos ficamos contentes


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2015 às 23:41)

A previsão da MateoGalicia para 6ª feira é inversa à do IPMA!

Durante a xornada do venres Galicia manterase baixo a influencia de ventos de compoñentes norte que continuará achegando aire moi frío. *Deste xeito predominarán os ceos alternando nubes e claros con chuvascos xeneralizados pola mañá, que poden vir acompañados de sarabia e que a partir da tarde quedarán máis restrinxidos ó terzo norte. A cota de neve estará nos 500 metros ó longo da xornada*. As temperaturas non terán cambios significativos con algúns ascensos das mínimas aínda que se manterá a sensación intensa de frío. Os ventos soprarán de compoñente norte frouxos con intervalos moderados no interior e con intervalos fortes no litoral.
Mapa manhã:





Link para a previsão na TVG: http://www.crtvg.es/o-tempo


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Fev 2015 às 23:52)

Esta frente oclusa tem muito boa cara para a tarde de 6ª feira


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 03:29)

A anomalia negativa das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas alastrou mais na direcção da península ibérica na última semana de Janeiro:






a continuar assim as perturbações perdem força, não ajuda à convecção. Esta necessitará de entradas de ar frio ainda mais intensas. Domínio do anticiclone para Fevereiro, não directamente sobre a península.
Para as ilhas, Açores especialmente, as vagas depressionárias de oeste terão que ser bem fortes e tenderão a derivar para sul.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 03:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Esta frente oclusa tem muito boa cara para a tarde de 6ª feira



Esta situação de hoje às zero horas também _tinha_ bom aspecto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2015 às 09:43)

e pronto tal como previa um evento com tudo para dar certo e nem uma gota de chuva desde as 20h de ontem.
teremos tempo frio seco bastante gelo nas estradas,haverão bastantes sitios em que o gelo não irá derreter!
especial atenção a madrugada de sábado para domingo as temperaturas  prometem ser bem baixas...


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2015 às 12:33)

Os modelos pioraram e muito para os próximos dias, a possibilidade de surpresas é agora praticamente nula, a única coisa positiva desta entrada fria é a possibilidade da formação de uma cut off a SW a partir do inicio da semana a provocar aguaceiros e talvez trovoadas, em especial para as regiões do Sul e Centro, e na realidade é isso que temos falta não é frio que só dá para tempo seco...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Fev 2015 às 12:52)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos pioraram e muito para os próximos dias, a possibilidade de surpresas é agora praticamente nula, a única coisa positiva desta entrada fria é a possibilidade da formação de uma cut off a SW a partir do inicio da semana a provocar aguaceiros e talvez trovoadas, em especial para as regiões do Sul e Centro, e na realidade é isso que temos falta não é frio que só dá para tempo seco...


 
Exacto! Nada mais a acrescentar...
Mesmo a precipitação prevista para 6ª feira é cada vez mais ténue e não me admiraria que até lá desapareça completamente... mesmo que caiam uns farrapos aqui ou ali é igual a nada! Este ano é de neve em Espanha, em Portugal o costume... a excepção é nevar em condições... desde 1997 que não neva em quantidade verdadeiramente significativa e de modo generalizado... sim... já lá vão 18 anos!


----------



## Paulo H (4 Fev 2015 às 12:56)

Será que vem alguma coisa?!






Se aparecer alguma nuvenzita.. Que está frio, isso está!


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2015 às 13:55)

e agora nem precipitação há, cada vez pior... 

para hoje à tarde o gfs dá uns aguaceiros para a tarde desde o interior norte até portalegre na cota dos 400 metros, pode ser que ainda alguma surpresa aconteça hoje


----------



## Firefigther (4 Fev 2015 às 14:31)

Temperaturas mínimas previstas para Sábado e Domingo


----------



## Firefigther (4 Fev 2015 às 15:42)

A neve está a cair em força na vizinha Espanha














e por cá ... népia... 

Via : Twitter


----------



## Firefigther (4 Fev 2015 às 15:54)

Fonte : AEMET - Catalunha
Tradução : No satélite a imagem  a massa fria de origem polar estende-se até a Península Ibérica


----------



## Meteolouco (4 Fev 2015 às 19:17)

O GFS continua a insistir nuns ténues aguaceiros para a manhã de sexta feira para aqui com cotas baixas...


----------



## Brites (4 Fev 2015 às 19:18)

Será que chega ao litoral centro? Mas concretamente pombal?


----------



## Meteolouco (4 Fev 2015 às 19:24)

Brites disse:


> Será que chega ao litoral centro? Mas concretamente pombal?



não sei tens que escolher a tua localidade no meteograma aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal

de qualquer forma são aguaceiros muito fracos e em pouca quantidade.


----------



## Brito (4 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

afinal não vai ser assim tao intensa a entrada de NE  nada de especial..apenas três dias ou quatro de temperaturas um pouco mais baixas e algum vento...e possivelmente sera a ultima este inverno....

precipitação nem pensem nisso, se ocorrer a neve so cairá acima dos 600 metros...

para o ano há mais no que toca a neve a cotas baixas


EDIT: que venha a primavera, estou farto de frio


----------



## boneli (4 Fev 2015 às 21:55)

Para sexta de facto há uma pequena possibilidade de precipitação. Esta última RUN do GFS acentua um pouco mais a precipitação para Sexta!
A possibilidade de precipitação está lá, o frio existe mas ainda não está nada definido.

Tudo muito ténue.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 22:05)

Hoje às 18h:






O AA foi visitar as águas frias do paralelo 50ºN e do meridiano 30ºW (ver a carta das anomalias das SST e a sinóptica das 0h) mas mantém uma crista para sul pois aí as águas também estão relativamente frias. Essa crista faz os arquipélagos ansiarem pela chuva das frentes que ficam estancadas de raspão nos Açores. E já lá vem novo núcleo anticiclónico para reforçar este. A pressão vai subir e muito sobre a Irlanda.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2015 às 09:33)

Vamos lá ver se não há alguma surpresa no decorrer do dia de amanhã:





















Dífícil, pouco provável, mas em meteorologia nunca se sabe o que um aguaceiro perdido nas horas de maior frio pode fazer ..


----------



## stormy (5 Fev 2015 às 15:27)

Boas

Para amanhã esperam-se alguns aguaceiros convectivos em especial no litoral centro e sudoeste.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma vigorosa short wave deverá avançar de norte para sul durante o dia, com até -32ºC aos 500hpa e um forte campo de divergencia em altura.

Á superficie uma oclusão deverá establecer-se com uma lingua de ar de origem maritima a introduzir-se proximo do litoral em resposta ao forçamento dinamico.
Este ar será levantado por cima de uma camada de ar seco continental que estará presente poucos km para o interior.

O ( fraco) aquecimento diurno em conjunto com a advecção de humidade e o ambiente termo/dinamico marginal deverá suportar a genese de aguns focos convectivos pouco electrificados e com capacidade de produzir precipitação pontualmente moderada e acompanhada de granizo.
O shear é fraco especialmente junto do eixo de vorticidade, pelo que as células terão caracter essencialmente pulsante.

As condições são assim demasiado marginais para garantir um nivel amarelo por granizo.

*É de realçar* que numa faixa da região centro e sul, onde há algum overruning da camada de humidade por cima de ar mais seco á superficie, em caso de precipitação poderá ocorrer arrefecimento evaporativo pontualmente suficiente para baixar a cota de neve até aos 300-600m.


----------



## boneli (5 Fev 2015 às 17:04)

stormy disse:


> Boas
> 
> Para amanhã esperam-se alguns aguaceiros convectivos em especial no litoral centro e sudoeste.
> 
> ...



Esta precipitação a Norte do Rio Douro poderá nem ocorrer?


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (5 Fev 2015 às 17:16)

I para o litoral norte e vales do Douro não ah possibilidade de precipitação?


----------



## timgomes (5 Fev 2015 às 18:07)

Cá pró Alto Minho, e segundo o GFS daqui do Forum, haverá alguma precipitação. 
Antendendo ás temperaturas, a cota de neve é que está um pouco elevada...


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2015 às 18:37)

stormy disse:


> Boas
> 
> Para amanhã esperam-se alguns aguaceiros convectivos em especial no litoral centro e sudoeste.
> 
> ...


Era tão bom essa faixa estivesse uns 100 kms mais para o interior


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2015 às 18:42)




----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

Faltam 24 horas e as coisas começam a compor-se


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (5 Fev 2015 às 19:03)

Como vou eu confiar em 0.1 de precipitação em forma de neve , isso são que meia dúzia de flocos ? Pior que procurar uma agulha num palheiro , mas pronto vamos ter esperança


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Fev 2015 às 19:22)

Creio que tudo depende da evolução esta ligeira massa de instabilidade. É verdade que vai ser como encontrar uma agulha num palheiro, mas a 24 horas, os modelos seguem todos na mesma direcção e quem sabe se o S. Pedro não nos dá uma alegria.


----------



## cova beira (5 Fev 2015 às 19:43)

europeu prevê precipitação para amanha no interior norte e centro, tudo em aberto para já, há algumas semelhanças entre 9 janeiro de 2009 e amanha


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Fev 2015 às 19:49)

Não criem muitas expectativas para nevar a cotas baixas senão podem desiludir-se!


----------



## Meteolouco (5 Fev 2015 às 20:03)

pois as possibilidades de isso acontecer diria que são menos de 5%


----------



## cova beira (5 Fev 2015 às 20:09)

Meteolouco disse:


> pois as possibilidades de isso acontecer diria que são menos de 5%




aqui no interior o que falta é mesmo a precipitação porque frio temos que chegue.

tive a dar uma volta nos emsembles e há varios se modelam um cenário semelhante a este


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Fev 2015 às 20:15)

Ora bem semelhanças a 9 de janeiro de 2009 só se for o facto de ser sexta feira.... Há menos frio e menos precipitação modelada... Ainda assim mesmo em 2009 a precipitação prevista era pouca e acabou por cair um grande nevão por isso não excluo alguma precpitação e cotas 200\300 durante a manhã e 400\500 durante a tarde... Vamos lá ver se caem uns flocos por aqui, tal como aconteceu ontem... Mas convinha que fosse mais que ontem, porque era preciso um microscópio para os ver


----------



## Meteolouco (5 Fev 2015 às 20:17)

cova beira disse:


> aqui no interior o que falta é mesmo a precipitação porque frio temos que chegue.
> 
> tive a dar uma volta nos emsembles e há varios se modelam um cenário semelhante a este


isso seria bom demais...mas aguardemos a meteorologia ás vezes surpreende-nos


----------



## cova beira (5 Fev 2015 às 20:38)

Meteofan disse:


> Ora bem semelhanças a 9 de janeiro de 2009 só se for o facto de ser sexta feira.... Há menos frio e menos precipitação modelada... Ainda assim mesmo em 2009 a precipitação prevista era pouca e acabou por cair um grande nevão por isso não excluo alguma precpitação e cotas 200\300 durante a manhã e 400\500 durante a tarde... Vamos lá ver se caem uns flocos por aqui, tal como aconteceu ontem... Mas convinha que fosse mais que ontem, porque era preciso um microscópio para os ver


 
quando falo em semelhanças refiro me á situação sipnotica, é verdade que o frio é menor, mas a precipitação naquele dia o gfs não esteve nada bem na modelação


----------



## boneli (5 Fev 2015 às 20:50)

são situações tão especificas, que nem os modelos conseguem pormenorizar. Só mesmo na altura é que conseguiremos ter certezas.

Talvez as próximas saídas possam dizer algo mais principalmente à precipitação.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2015 às 21:17)

Boas , 

Atenção que o " IPMA "  tem sempre dificuldade em determinar cotas com entradas frias de Leste . A 9 de janeiro de 2009 , a menos de 48 horas do evento , a cota que estava prevista era acima dos 600 / 700 metros de altitude .

P. S . -  Infelizmente , não acredito em surpresas agradáveis , porém , estou a olhar pela janela e a ver muitas nuvens a entrar por NE , com uma temperatura de 4 graus , acho que sonhar ainda não é proibido .


----------



## karkov (5 Fev 2015 às 21:27)

Bem, mais um ano que não escolho o fim de semana certo para ir a serra... sou um fanático da neve... mas de a ver cair


----------



## Lince (5 Fev 2015 às 21:47)

Quase todos os modelos dão precipitação no período compreendido entre as 3 horas e as 9 da manhâ aqui para o noroeste peninsular.
Tanto os Snowforecast como o Freemeteo dão acomulações de neve.
Novo evento de neve se aproxima.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Fev 2015 às 21:56)

Esta actualização do GFS melhorou ligeiramente, colocando possibilidade para neve em serras como a Serra de Aire, Montejunto, Monchique e até uma ínfima possibilidade para a Arrábida. O Alentejo também tem hipóteses.


----------



## meteoamador (5 Fev 2015 às 22:01)

A cada hora que passa aumenta a possibilidade de precipitação.


----------



## timgomes (5 Fev 2015 às 22:05)

meteoamador disse:


> A cada hora que passa aumenta a possibilidade de precipitação.



Acho que nós cá no Alto Minho, em caso de precipitação, teremos a maior quantidade! 
Para o elemento branco, a altitude está muito alta. Ainda assim haverá mais possibilidades para aí pra cima.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2015 às 22:15)

A AEMET acaba de ativar avisos por neve na Galiza!






Veremos!


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Fev 2015 às 22:38)

AndréFrade disse:


> Esta actualização do GFS melhorou ligeiramente, colocando possibilidade para neve em serras como a Serra de Aire, Montejunto, Monchique e até uma ínfima possibilidade para a Arrábida. O Alentejo também tem hipóteses.


Amanhã irei ao Montejunto reportar a presença ou não do elemento branco


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2015 às 22:41)

Amanhã temos logo pela manhã cedo uma bolsa de ar frio ligeiramente instável a começar a atravessar o país de norte para sul.






Poderia ser algo tipo 9 Janeiro 2009, mas parece que não é suficientemente instável.
Fica a sensação de que mais uma vez vamos morrer na praia, afinal já estamos habituados.
É pena, pois muitos ingredientes estão cá, e sabemos quanto difícil é reuni-los em Portugal.
De qualquer forma não deito ainda a toalha ao chão, isto de morrer, é para morrer de pé, com esperança até ao último instante.

Agora, realisticamente, até para manter alguma sanidade no tópico, é mesmo muito pouco provável haver surpresas a cotas baixas.


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2015 às 23:02)

Amanhã de manhã está praticamente assegurada a ocorrência de precipitação no Minho, todos os modelos o prevêem, em quantidades reduzidas. Não dará para nevar ao nível do mar como em 2009 (que foi cerca de 2ºC mais frio em todos os níveis) mas não ficarei surpreendido se ocorrerem surpresas a cotas baixas, em zonas mais interiores.

Está em aberto a ocorrência de precipitação residual nas regiões do interior a Norte do sistema montanhoso (pouco provável) o que a ocorrer seria de neve a qualquer cota.

Ao longo do dia a área mais instável deslocar-se-á para Sul, podendo ganhar alguma força ao fim da tarde, devido ao aquecimento diurno, quando estiver mais ou menos na latitude de Lisboa. Não vai nevar na Grande Lisboa, porque não há frio suficiente para isso, entrará ar marítimo e a precipitação que ocorrer será durante o período mais quente do dia. Duvido que neve no alto de Montejunto e tenho quase a certeza absoluta que não nevará na Arrábida nem em Sintra (estão praticamente dentro do mar e o vento soprará de Noroeste).

Mais para o interior, prevê-se igualmente alguma precipitação no Ribatejo e Alto Alentejo. Nestas regiões, o afastamento ao mar poderá manter o ponto de condensação em valores baixos, permitindo uma réstia muito ténue de esperança para ver qualquer coisa a cotas baixas. Em princípio tal não deverá acontecer, exceptuando na região de Portalegre (se a precipitação lá chegar).

Resumindo, na minha opinião pessoal amanhã as cotas de neve serão as seguintes:

Minho (princípio da manhã): 0/200m em zonas interiores e mais uns 200m próximo ao litoral;
Interior a Norte do sistema montanhoso: qualquer cota (precipitação muito pouco provável);
Alentejo (princípio da noite): 400/600m, com possibilidade de milagres localizados se a intensidade da precipitação foi maior do que a prevista;
Restantes locais: não neva.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (5 Fev 2015 às 23:12)

E os vales do Douro ?Sera que a precipitação que vai haver no Minho chega cá?


----------



## boneli (5 Fev 2015 às 23:24)

De facto consegue-se ver perfeitamente nos modelos a precipitação a ficar toda no lado Espanhol e  penas alguma residual é que passa para o lado de cá enquanto que o resto segue pelo mar em direção ao Sul.

A bolsa de ar frio está mesmo em cima de nós nessa altura falta é mesmo a precipitação que é pouca.


----------



## 1337 (6 Fev 2015 às 00:06)

Não sei onde é que vêm precipitação no Minho para amanhã, aliás o MeteoGalicia é bem claro na sua previsão :

Durante a xornada do venres Galicia manterase baixo a influencia de ventos de compoñentes norte que continuarán achegando aire moi frío. Deste xeito predominarán os ceos alternando nubes e claros con chuvascos máis frecuentes e intensos na metade norte, *mentres que no sur da Comunidade non se agardan precipitacións.* A cota de neve estará arredor 400- 500 metros


----------



## Paulo H (6 Fev 2015 às 00:25)

Penso que a ocorrer precipitação amanhã, vai limitar-se a uma faixa litoral com uma largura máxima de 100km.

Devia ser simplesmente eliminado dos meteogramas, qualquer indicação de precipitação com valor inferior a 0.4mm, pois é pura ilusão!

Um dia completo de nevoeiro pode render até 0.3mm e quando tal acontece, não aparece nada nos meteogramas. Então porque metem valores ridículos de 0.1mm, 0.2mm ou 0.3mm? São valores meramente residuais, não passam de chuviscos que nem sequer chegam à superfície, pois evaporam no ar seco!

Os mapas só deviam mostrar áreas de precipitação com valor superior a 0.3mm e já estou a ser otimista!


----------



## MontesPeneda (6 Fev 2015 às 01:17)

Sim, tudo indica que na Serra da Peneda irá cair neve a partir das 05h00... Pouca quantidade. Mas com o frio que se faz sentir, será fácil fazer-se notar o pequeno manto...


----------



## romeupaz (6 Fev 2015 às 01:19)

Bem só há que ter um bocadinho de sorte!!


----------



## JoCa (6 Fev 2015 às 07:17)

De facto esta massa de ar frio tem sido um fiasco. O frio já não consegue chegar aqui ás nossas latitudes. Vai perdendo intensidade no seu trajecto. Aqui perto de Lisboa já tivemos mínimas muito mais baixas. Neste momento 6ºC, ou seja, nem frio, nem chuva.


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 11:29)

e eis que chegados ao dia D... a coisa pode mesmo acontecer. Aqui nos Algarves teremos de esperar pela madrugada... talvez na melhor altura possível.


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 11:35)

só há 2 formas de olhar para o satélite: ou a frente organiza-se e os aguaceiros tornam-se mais fortes, ou a frente desorganiza-se e os aguaceiros desaparecem.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Fev 2015 às 11:48)

Agreste disse:


> e eis que chegados ao dia D... a coisa pode mesmo acontecer. Aqui nos Algarves teremos de esperar pela madrugada... talvez na melhor altura possível.



É possível a queda de neve esta noite na Fóia...


----------



## Savn (6 Fev 2015 às 11:52)

Aqui pelo Cadaval, já chove. Não está é temperatura para supresas..


----------



## Firefigther (6 Fev 2015 às 12:11)

Imagem Satélite ás 12.00 h muita nebulosidade no Norte da Península.






http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/infra


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2015 às 12:26)

Jorge_scp disse:


> É possível a queda de neve esta noite na Fóia...



Veremos a evolução dos aguaceiros. Até cair algo nos pontos mais altos do Caldeirão.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2015 às 13:12)

Descritiva do IPMA com descrição nova e tudo.



> *REGIÕES CENTRO E SUL:*
> Continuação de tempo frio.
> Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado,
> em especial a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto Estrela a partir
> ...


----------



## Beric D (6 Fev 2015 às 14:17)

Existe perspectiva de neve para a próxima semana nas terras altas do Norte ou está completamente fora de hipótese? Ou ainda é demasiado cedo?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 14:54)

Pelo satélite parece que os aguaceiros vão chegar ao Alentejo antes do previsto o que deve acabar com as chances de neve....


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2015 às 16:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Descritiva do IPMA com descrição nova e tudo.








Parece que vai um pouco mais de precipitação do que esperavam...


----------



## Norther (6 Fev 2015 às 20:30)

Se estas previsões se confirmarem, pelo menos nas próximas 2 semanas iremos ter mais dias de céu pouco nublado e temperaturas a subir, as máximas podem ser bem agradáveis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Fev 2015 às 22:02)

Frente de chuva já está a sul do país e mesmo quase a desaparecer. Parece que a neve vai toda para o sul de Espanha...
Chuva em Lisboa só durante a tarde e muito frio. 
Pelos modelos esta foi a primeira entrada de frio e pelos vistos não se vê mais nada.

O AA está quase que preso às ilhas britânicas durante as próximas semanas, só aparecendo instabilidade a oeste e sudoeste do nosso país visto que é a única área onde as depressões conseguem alcançar Portugal. 

O anticiclone foge completamente para a Europa Central e de Leste e abrange quase toda a Europa, Portugal fica sujeito a depressões vindas do atlântico mas nada de mais. Podem surgir eventuais surpresas visto que se uma depressão aproxima-se mais de Portugal podemos ter aguaceiros fortes. Mas a previsão para as próximas semanas é de chover raramente e tempo ameno e seco. 

Portugal, Espanha, França, Reino Unido e Alemanha, etc, podem apanhar uma seca de 2 semanas. Isto a longo prazo obviamente, para a semana já deve mudar... Mas a próxima semana parece que não vai haver grande atividade.


----------



## PedroSarrico (7 Fev 2015 às 00:24)

Temperaturas amenas?
Lá se vai a neve da serra da estrela toda à vida


----------



## Stinger (7 Fev 2015 às 00:30)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Temperaturas amenas?
> Lá se vai a neve da serra da estrela toda à vida



Já hoje tive calor tal o sol que estava e começava a derreter algumas partes


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Fev 2015 às 09:53)

Estas últimas saídas do segundo painel do GFS mostram a continuação do posicionamento do anticiclone na Grã-Bretanha e parece que colocam a remota hipótese de uma nova entrada continental, ainda que seja de fraca intensidade, depois do dia 20. Apesar da enorme distância temporal não deve ser impossível....


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2015 às 13:06)

Pois o céu limpo deve derreter tudo num instante, mas já há probabilidade de neve para quarta na Serra da Estrela...

Anticiclone à vista! Para a semana vai estar um belo dia de Primavera!





Temperaturas minimas devem se manter baixas mas as temperaturas máximas aumentam consideravelmente.
Os aguaceiros de terça feira se se associarem com as horas de frio podem ainda trazer surpresas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Fev 2015 às 13:13)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Estas últimas saídas do segundo painel do GFS mostram a continuação do posicionamento do anticiclone na Grã-Bretanha e parece que colocam a remota hipótese de uma nova entrada continental, ainda que seja de fraca intensidade, depois do dia 20. Apesar da enorme distância temporal não deve ser impossível....


É verdade, com o anticiclone em latitudes das ilhas britânicas e a ser constantemente renovado, esses períodos podem levar o anticiclone a latitudes mais a norte e tornar-se ainda mais poderoso, e abrir a entrada de frio continental pelo este. Mesmo assim a instabilidade a sudoeste e oeste de Portugal vai provocar vários aguaceiros e os modelos ainda não sabem muito bem o que pode acontecer nessa "via aberta" , podendo essas mini-depressões alterar tudo...

Mas posso dizer que o sul de Portugal vai ter muita chuva nas próximas semanas!
As ilhas britânicas vão ter boas semanas sem chuva em Fevereiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Fev 2015 às 11:30)

Segundo os modelos vai formar-se uma depressão a sul do Algarve e partir de 3ª feira já se prevêem alguns aguaceiros em especial nas regiões centro e sul


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2015 às 13:15)

3ª feira, será um dia com máximas baixas, no Centro e Sul do país, segundo a previsão do IPMA no Porto estará mais temperatura do que em Faro, aliado á chuva e ao vento forte de leste vai ser um dia bastante desagradável por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Fev 2015 às 16:19)

Como já referiram, instabilidade para terça e quarta com aguaceiros fracos, sendo moderados no sul, a região do país mais atingida. A recém depressão formada a sudoeste e o afastamento do AA causam a instabilidade. Depois disso parece que o AA baixa para latitudes mais a sul das ilhas britânicas e vamos ter bons dias de sol, provavelmente um carnaval sem chuva algo raro.

A tal depressão na terça feira, com 1016 hPa





Deslocação ao longo de terça e quarta para norte





O AA chega às nossas latitudes





Intensificação do AA ao longo da semana









A localização do AA vai dizer-nos se haverá mais chuva na semana de carnaval, se se desloca um bocado minimo para Norte podemos ter chuva.
Em relação às temperaturas, só na terça feira é que se vai o frio, temperaturas continuam baixas. Após a depressão sobem as minimas para os 5-8ºC e máximas para os 15-19ºC. Dias de Inverno com cheirinho a Primavera.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2015 às 16:48)

O anticiclone atingiu o máximo de pressão no centro às 0h de hoje e entrou na fase de alastramento periférico que faz aparecer cavamentos locais.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Fev 2015 às 19:04)

Aguaceiros estão de regresso na Terça-Feira em especial às regiões do Centro e do Sul | Noites vão continuar frias, com formação de geada e de gelo.

Para amanhã está previsto um dia soalheiro em todo o território continental, com acentuado arrefecimento nocturno e formação de geada.

Principalmente entre Terça e Quarta-Feira estão previstos aguaceiros em especial nas regiões do Centro e do Sul, sendo mais frequentes no litoral. Também está prevista queda de neve, sendo na Terça-Feira em cotas superiores a 1200 metros de altitude e na Quarta-Feira acima dos 800.

As temperaturas mínimas vão continuar baixas, no entanto deverão subir ligeiramente em comparação com as registadas na semana passada. Vão continuar a ser registados valores de temperatura negativos em algumas regiões do território, especialmente do Norte e Centro. Atenção à formação de gelo entre Terça e Quarta-Feira, devido à previsão de aguaceiros e da permanência de temperaturas mínimas baixas.

Aproveito o texto que fiz para o MeteoMontijo e publiquei aqui também.


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2015 às 19:41)

situação interessante para quarta feira com iso 0  muito frio acumulado e vento leste aqui no centro, para já o impa  aponta cotas de 800 metros veremos se a temperatura em superfície se mantém muito baixa nos próximos dias tal como hoje.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2015 às 01:27)

WOW a situação para a semana mudou completamente, os modelos do GFS mudaram num ápice! A depressão que ia atingir as ilhas britanicas intensificou-se e desce até Portugal e AA bem a oeste! Não tenho tempo agora para fazer um post de jeito, mas acompanhem a situação! Podemos ter mais uma entrada de frio leste! E chuva no carnaval...


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2015 às 14:19)

Boas tardes...

Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade convectiva, que será pontualmente forte ou marginalmente severa no extremo sudoeste.
*
Analise/Discussão*

Em altura uma cut-off establece-se bem a WSW de Sagres, com uma area de forçamento dinamico a afetar o sul de PT continental, e fluxo do quadrante S.
Ar polar em altura com T500 até -25ºC estará presente, garantido gradientes térmicos modestos nos niveis médios.

Á sfc uma frente quente  quase estacionária deverá afectar o Algarve, em especial o Barlavento, associada a um campo de baixa pressão em organização a oeste.
  O fluxo de ESE deverá introduzir ar de origem maritima ( Td até 10ºC), convergencia acentuada  deverá ocorrer ao longo da frente, enquanto que a entrada de humidade em conjunto com os gradientes termicos modestos deverá gerar valores de CAPE até 500J/Kg.
Neste ambiente, esperam-se que surjam vários focos convectivos em linha com movimento lento e com capacidade para produzir precip pontualmente excessiva e granizo.
Possiveis fenomenos de  training são mais provaveis entre o litoral de Albufeira e a região de Aljezur e poderão contribuir para acumulados de precipitação até 25mm/h.

O shear deverá ser em geral fraco devido ao fluxo troposferico pouco significativo, mas terá componente rotacional em especial nos niveis baixos que é favoravel á ocorrencia de trombas ou rajadas pontualmente fortes, nomeadamente em areas onde o LLCAPE se aproxime dos 100J/Kg.

*Assim, coloco um nivel de risco baixo em especial por precipitação pontualmente excessiva, granizo e em menor grau trombas de agua.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

É assim os modelos andam a mudar a toda a hora, por isso a previsão que vou efetuar neste momento pode ser completamente diferente daqui a 6 horas. 

Como eu disse, situação mudou. A  mini-depressão que irá afetar Portugal até quinta (Adeus frio) e causar aguaceiros fracos a aguaceiros moderados, vai-se deslocar para norte e intersetar no caminho de uma depressão cavada nas ilhas britânicas e junta-se a esta. Ou seja, o AA já se "desprendeu" do Reino Unido e volta aos Açores e fica em latitudes portuguesas. 

A "mini-depressão" já a norte de Portugal





A junção ao sistema depressionário mais cavado 





Anticiclone que estava sobre a Inglaterra vai para a Europa de Leste e chega um novo anticiclone a oeste do país, olá AA de novo.





Aproximação do AA e consequente aumento da temperatura 





O Carnaval vai ser decisivo, esperemos pelas próximas saidas, deixo aqui só um cheiro da de hoje





Não posso dizer nada sobre a próxima semana, pode ser possivel a descida da depressão das ilhas britanicas, uma chuvada forte, uma entrada continental ou mesmo a permanência do AA. O sorteio deve ocorrer ao longo da semana 

Esperem vento fraco a moderado, muitos chuviscos/ chuva fraca, máximas de 16ºC e minimas de 8ºC.
Posso até dizer que a chuva irritante, também conhecida como chuva que está quase elevada a chuvisco mas que parece apenas partículas a cair do céu, pode resumir esta semana 

(Espero que daqui a 6 horas não mude tudo)


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2015 às 20:37)

Sinóptica de superfície hoje, já há trovoadas a oeste e sudoeste:








Na vizinhança da península Ibérica, e também dos Açores e Madeira, o alastramento da anomalia negativa das temperaturas superficiais do oceano (SST) parou durante a passada semana e parece inverter-se para positiva novamente, o que a acontecer é um bom sinal de reforço da instabilidade que ocorra.





esta era a análise da penúltima semana:


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

Amanha pode haver trovoadas?


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2015 às 22:18)

celia salta disse:


> Amanha pode haver trovoadas?



Só estão previstas para a região sul, Algarve especialmente.


----------



## FilipaP (10 Fev 2015 às 10:29)

Vou passar o próximo fim-de-semana a Aveiro. Será que a previsão de chuva que, quer o IPMA quer o Accuweather dão, se vai manter? O accuweather dá 6 mm para Domingo de manhã. Desta vez queria que não houvesse chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2015 às 12:36)

FilipaP disse:


> Vou passar o próximo fim-de-semana a Aveiro. Será que a previsão de chuva que, quer o IPMA quer o Accuweather dão, se vai manter? O accuweather dá 6 mm para Domingo de manhã. Desta vez queria que não houvesse chuva.


Talvez haja, talvez não, é o questão de esperar


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2015 às 12:38)

Boas..
Para amanhã espera-se de novo alguma actividade convectiva que será pontualmente forte ou marginalmente severa na região sul e sudeste.

*Analise/Discussão*

Em altura um eixo de voticidade associado ao cold core de uma perturbação em altura deverá cruzar o território entre o litoral SW e o interior centro.
Com T500 até -28ºC e advecção quente nos niveis baixos esperam-se gradientes termicos de novo moderados, o que em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno e o aumento de humidade nos niveis baixos deverá gerar CAPE até 400-600J/Kg.

Na periferia sul da perturbação, uma area de forçamento dinamico deverá afectar o Algarve, assim como uma região de fluxo mais intenso na media e alta troposfera, que resultará em valores de 0-6Km shear até 20m/s.

Á superficie mantem-se um campo desorganizado de baixa pressão a SW, o fluxo de SE proveniente do Mediterraneo deverá afectar o Algarve, mas uma windshift line deverá avançar gradualmente para leste, á medida que ar de origem Atlantica tenta entrar desde SW.

*Assim sendo espera-se que no Algarve *estejam reunidas condições termo-dinamicas suficientes para garantir alguma organização convectiva, em especial durante o dia, que se poderá tornar marginalmente severa.
O ar frio e relativamente seco em altura favorece a ocorrencia de granizo, o shear, que apresenta caracter rotacional em especial junto á windshift line, poderá contribuir para uma tromba de agua isolada e rajadas pontualmente fortes , mas *o risco principal será relacionado com precipitação pontualmente excessiva devido a fenomenos de training ao longo da convergencia do sueste nos niveis baixos.*


----------



## vitoreis (10 Fev 2015 às 17:55)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes...
> 
> Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade convectiva, que será pontualmente forte ou marginalmente severa no extremo sudoeste.
> *
> ...



Só para referir que esta previsão foi em cheio!


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 20:50)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> Para amanhã espera-se de novo alguma actividade convectiva que será pontualmente forte ou marginalmente severa na região sul e sudeste.
> 
> *Analise/Discussão*
> ...



A previsão de ontem para hoje foi notavelmente bem localizada! Portanto para amanhã espera-se uma transferência para o sotavento, como aliás já se pode notar na movimentação da linha de células que neste momento se acerca da zona de Faro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2015 às 20:13)

Previsão que fiz há alguns dias mantém-se.
Une-se a "mini-depressão" à maior depressão no Reino Unido, aproximação do AA com consequente chegada de uma frente quente seguida da frente fria, ambas muito fracas e que vão gerar apenas chuva fraca na sexta feira. Devemos ter um fim-de-semana um pouco nublado. No carnaval ainda são possiveis vários cenários, o GFS aponta para chuva, mas o IPMA não... Tudo isto depende da posição do AA. 

Se o AA realmente se deslocar outra vez o seu núcleo para as ilhas britânicas, teremos a chegada de mais uma depressão a sudoeste e a afetar novamente mais o sul...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2015 às 12:31)

A situação parece já estar mais definida para os próximos dias, com alguma precipitação moderada, nomeadamente para 6ª e sábado. De resto precipitação intermitente...
As temperaturas estarão frescas (coitadas das sambistas...)
A meio da próxima semana uma depressão poderá afectar o sul e centro da Península Ibéria. *Se se confirmar*  (o ECMWF não aponta ainda para isso) parece que os ingredientes para uma queda abundante de neve na Serra da Estrela estarão reunidos. Muita chuva e frio em altitude...
Ainda faltam alguns dias, deixo esta carta do GFS:


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2015 às 16:40)

Por acaso de acordo com o IPMA e o GFS não vejo chuva para a próxima semana. 

Além da passagem das frentes fracas na sexta, aproximação do AA e posterior descida de um núcleo depressionário desde o Reino Unido até a Espanha com o seu enfraquecimento, dando a volta a Portugal pelo estreito de Gibraltar, parece não vir mais chuva.

Aproximação do AA que traz consigo alguma chuva fraca e chuviscos para sexta e sábado e muita nebulosidade no fim de semana.






Na segunda temos uma primeira ameaça a oeste, com o AA demasiado a sul e permitindo a chegada de depressões a norte, mas essa ameaça desaparece...









A ameaça divide o AA em dois, um vai para o sul, o outro vai para as ilhas britânicas









O que faz entrar uma "mini-depressão" pela Espanha









Que depois vai para o sul de Portugal





Pelos modelos, a chuva vai ficar toda no mar, é assim, depende muito da posição dessa depressão, mas tudo aponta para dias sem chuva e céu limpo! 
Temperaturas máximas ficam sempre iguais, a rondar os 15-17ºC mas as temperaturas minimas variam bastante entre 4-12ºC 

Tudo aponta para um Carnaval soalheiro! Esperemos que não mude muito!


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2015 às 00:34)

Boa noite.

De facto o GFS na saída das 00h via essa depressão (pequena)  a deslocar-se em movimento retrógrado pelo sul da península, afectando o centro e sul da mesma. Mas na última actualização (12h) do GFS o núcleo desceu um pouco em latitude, deixando de afectar o continente.
Mas a situação ainda é um pouco  "volátil" e poderemos ter uma mudança nas próximas saídas dos modelos.
Quanto ao norte da península, depois da instabilidade dos próximos 3 a 4 dias, parece que o anticiclone se estenderá em crista até às ilhas britânicas, proporcionando tempo soalheiro e agradável no que toca às temperaturas durante mais de uma semana de acordo com o GFS e o ECMWF.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2015 às 20:12)

Só tenho uma coisa a acrescentar na minha previsão. 

Muita nebulosidade até segunda, mas amanhã vai passar uma frente fria às 20h causando chuviscos bem como na segunda causando alguns pingos às 18h.
Chove mais no litoral norte e a intensidade vai descendo com a passagem das frentes.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (14 Fev 2015 às 12:59)

Boas Pessoal sei que ainda é cedo para estas previsões estarem certas, pois até lá ainda pode haver mudanças!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2015 às 14:34)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Boas Pessoal sei que ainda é cedo para estas previsões estarem certas, pois até lá ainda pode haver mudanças!


A isso chamam-se saídas de sonho! De certeza que muda


----------



## boneli (14 Fev 2015 às 14:59)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Boas Pessoal sei que ainda é cedo para estas previsões estarem certas, pois até lá ainda pode haver mudanças!


 360 horas!!!! isso é como encontrar uma agulha num palheiro, mas que seria agreste lá isso seria. Abrç


----------



## dlourenco (14 Fev 2015 às 18:00)

entendidos, como andarão as cotas de neve para o alto Barroso durante o dia de amanhã ? aparecerá neve na serra do larouco pelo menos ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2015 às 15:01)

Está difícil o anticiclone ir para as ilhas britânicas!

Na terça-feira já estará lá, depois de uma grande luta com as depressões






Na quarta já se divide, um fica na Europa, o outro fica nos Açores, e intensifica-se bem nos Açores!









O da Europa rapidamente desaparece 

Depois temos uma breve entrada de frio na terça-feira, dia de entrudo, que se prolonga até quarta 






















A tal depressão que ia dar a volta a Portugal pelos vistos fica só por Marrocos, causando muita chuva em Espanha

















Como se pode ver a chuva fica só em Marrocos, a partir de terça Portugal já não tem mais chuva até ao final da semana, só céu limpo e nuvens altas.

Também pelos modelos dá para ver o motivo do vento forte, as isóbaras ficam muito perto uma das outras daí o aumento da intensidade do vento, isto tudo associado à "luta" entre o AA e a depressão que passa mesmo ao lado.





Agora uma previsão mais afastada, para o outro fim de semana vai ser bom!












Belos dias de Primavera com muitas localidades a ultrapassar os 20ºC ainda às 18h, isto tudo graças ao anticiclone! 

Previsão desta semana parece tender para a diminuição da instabilidade, anticiclone parece querer voltar ao seu local...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2015 às 17:29)

Bem temos uma pequena alteração à previsão. Apenas vai chuviscar e cair chuva fraca na sexta / sábado no Norte e centro devido ao afastamento do AA de Portugal, podem ver nestas imagens.

O afastamento deixa lugar à passagem de alguma instabilidade, mas nada de mais.












Mesmo assim é aquela chuva irritante a que estamos tão habituados... Mas podem reparar no poder do AA já vai avançado nos 1040 hPa

Depois desta breve pausa, pelo GFS só se vê anticiclone em cima de Portugal até à ultima saida  algo que deve mudar, acho... 
Por isso belos dias de céu limpo, nuvens altas, vento moderado talvez forte durante alguns dias podem aparecer.

Por estas imagens pode-se ver que a Primavera se aproxima, temps. máximas quentes.













As minimas também sobem acompanhando as máximas. Adeus à geada e ao nevoeiro (pelo menos no litoral, no centro e no sul). Talvez daqui a alguns dias mude tudo, quem sabe


----------



## james (18 Fev 2015 às 11:49)

" ECM " e " GFS " cada vez mais em consonância de que , a partir de sexta e na próxima semana  , o tempo será de céu nublado e alguma chuva no Norte .

A acompanhar . . .


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2015 às 14:11)

o único motivo de interesse nesta altura são as marés vivas destes dias que prometem inundar as zonas mais baixas das cidades.


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Fev 2015 às 14:47)

Agreste disse:


> o único motivo de interesse nesta altura são as marés vivas destes dias que prometem inundar as zonas mais baixas das cidades.


Grandes marés mesmo.. a partir de amanhã!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2015 às 15:05)

Cada vez vejo mais este cenário a acontecer, as temperaturas vão ser bem "altas"


----------



## Brunomc (18 Fev 2015 às 15:32)

O GFS dá aguaceiros para esta noite e o ECM e Aladin não..Isto para o Sul


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Fev 2015 às 16:30)

Brunomc disse:


> O GFS dá aguaceiros para esta noite e o ECM e Aladin não..Isto para o Sul


sim, também já vi o GFS e o NAVGEM dão aguaceiros, o ECMWF que ontem os previa hoje já recuou... esperemos que o GFS " ganhe"


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2015 às 19:36)

Comparação das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais do oceano na segunda semana deste mês com as da primaira semana: o padrão geral é idêntico, nota-se no entanto uma ligeira atenuação de toda a anomalia negativa. A permanência deste padrão desde Dezembro e as precipitações inferiores ao normal não é mera coincidência.

2ªsemana





1ªsemana





Também não se perspectiva mudança no padrão geral da circulação, segundo os modelos e as previsões sazonais. Continuaremos a apanhar de vez em quando com as caudas das frentes e o anticiclone nos intervalos a estender-se para nordeste ou a saltar para norte da península Ibérica.
A concretizar-se esta previsão teremos já a primeira semana de Março comprometida também em termos de precipitação significativa.

É conveniente nesta altura sermos pessimistas pois do optimismo não virá qualquer prevenção no presente de uma situação futura, isto em termos de gestão dos recursos hídricos.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (20 Fev 2015 às 00:01)

Boas pessoal o próximo fim de semana dia 28 de Fevereiro e 1 de Março vou passa-lo na Sanábria, serra que ainda vai ter neve?
E possibilidade de nevar la alguém sabe me dizer?


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2015 às 00:54)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Boas pessoal o próximo fim de semana dia 28 de Fevereiro e 1 de Março vou passa-lo na Sanábria, serra que ainda vai ter neve?
> E possibilidade de nevar la alguém sabe me dizer?


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...entro-fevereiro-2015.8127/page-40#post-477575


----------



## Brunomc (20 Fev 2015 às 07:16)

Hoje tenho trovoada.. Um erro do IPMA


----------



## Beric D (20 Fev 2015 às 12:43)

Não há nenhuma previsão de a neve voltar a Trás-os-Montes nos próximos tempos?


----------



## james (20 Fev 2015 às 13:20)

Beric D disse:
			
		

> Não há nenhuma previsão de a neve voltar a Trás-os-Montes nos próximos tempos?



Para hoje e para a proxima segunda ha previsão de queda de neve acima dos 1200 m e , como em Trás - Os - Montes ha varias zonas acima dessa altitude , poderá nevar por la ainda hoje .


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2015 às 13:27)

Hoje nevar em Trás-os-Montes? muito difícil!! Dia 23 e 24 sim pode nevar mas nada de especial! Quanto a previsão para o resto do mês é de seca em especial para o centro e Sul e o inicio de Março promete ser mais do mesmo, secura...


----------



## Paelagius (20 Fev 2015 às 13:43)

StormRic disse:


> Comparação das anomalias das temperaturas superficiais do oceano na segunda semana deste mês com as da primaira semana: o padrão geral é idêntico, nota-se no entanto uma ligeira atenuação de toda a anomalia negativa. A permanência deste padrão desde Dezembro e as precipitações inferiores ao normal não é mera coincidência.
> 
> 2ªsemana
> 
> ...



O que em boa verdade não deixa de ser normal essa atenuação...

Dá tempo ao Tempo. A temperatura à superfície do oceano começa a aumentar por volta de Março.

Águas mais quentes trazem consequências atmosféricas.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 00:18)

Paelagius disse:


> O que em boa verdade não deixa de ser normal essa atenuação...
> 
> Dá tempo ao Tempo. A temperatura à superfície do oceano começa a aumentar por volta de Março.
> 
> Águas mais quentes trazem consequências atmosféricas.




Aquele mapa refere-se a anomalias, são as diferenças relativamente à média interanual das temperaturas na semana entre aquelas datas. Anomalia negativa significa que a temperatura está mais baixa do que o que é normal na segunda semana de Fevereiro.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Fev 2015 às 01:08)

StormRic disse:


> Aquele mapa refere-se a anomalias, são as diferenças relativamente à média interanual das temperaturas na semana entre aquelas datas. Anomalia negativa significa que a temperatura está mais baixa do que o que é normal normal na segunda semana de Fevereiro.



Anomalias de... temperatura. Poderiam ser outras, por exemplo, gravíticas, altimétricas,...

Mas o que eu quero dizer, é que não é motivo para pessimismo e que a situação vai mudar assim que as massas de água começarem a aquecer. Afinal por que é costume chover tanto em Abril? 

A perturbação que se prolonga desde o Norte da Península Ibérica até à Escandinávia, trouxe chuva. Vai seguir-se a agitação marítima que se aproxima...


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 01:33)

Paelagius disse:


> Anomalias de... temperatura. Poderiam ser outras, por exemplo, gravíticas, altimétricas,...
> 
> Mas o que eu quero dizer, é que não é motivo para pessimismo e que a situação vai mudar assim que as massas de água começarem a aquecer. Afinal por que é costume chover tanto em Abril?
> 
> A perturbação que se prolonga desde o Norte da Península Ibérica até à Escandinávia, trouxe chuva. Vai seguir-se a agitação marítima que se aproxima...



Mas isso acontece todos os anos, não significa que a anomalia deste ano passe de negativa a positiva. Aqui a atitude pessimista não tem conotação negativa mas sim activa, de prevenção.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Fev 2015 às 01:48)

StormRic disse:


> Mas isso acontece todos os anos, não significa que a anomalia deste ano passe de negativa a positiva. Aqui a atitude pessimista não tem conotação negativa mas sim activa, de prevenção.



Já nos EUA, a temperatura do oceano acima da norma para esta altura, certamente constituindo uma anomalia positiva, e, associada a outros factores, contribuiu para a precipitação sob a forma de neve.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2015 às 21:39)

Só tenho a acrescentar a chuva de segunda, vão passar duas frentes frias empurradas pelo AA de fraca intensidade e depois finalmente o AA chega a terras portuguesas depois de muito tempo. Depois vem o sol e temperaturas aumentam 2-3ºC. Máximas podem chegar aos 20ºC e minimas aos 12ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2015 às 21:56)

Eu sei que isto é muito longe, deve mudar, mas era uma alteração "bem grande".














Pelo que percebi, o GFS prevê que o AA se desloque para o norte da Europa, ficando entre as ilhas britânicas e a Rússia deixando aberto a chegada de instabilidade a Portugal. O mais estranho é que rapidamente o anticiclone da Rússia desaparece, o AA nas ilhas britânicas vai para latitudes ainda mais a Norte e a Europa parece que vai ter uma bela entrada de frio, excepto Portugal. Digamos que fica isolado como uma ilha, vi os modelos da precipitação, nem uma pinga, o frio mal chega cá, a humidade como podem ver está quase nos 0%. E não é só a situação das imagens, na primeira semana de Março o AA está bem longe mas Portugal consegue aguentar sem precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2015 às 23:41)

O pesadelo do inverno primaveril continua para as Ilhas, para o interior sul do continente e mesmo para o centro. 1040 hPa e um braço-de-ferro com as depressões da corrente de oeste. A perspectiva dos modelos nesta altura é terrivel para o Março, colocando o anticiclone a subir em latitude e a dirigir-se para leste instalando-se permanentemente a norte da península ibérica. Pode significar o fim das esperanças que já tinham sido postas sucessivamente no Janeiro, e depois no Fevereiro e agora estavam no Março. Porque daí para diante já não vale a pena, a evapotranspiração beberá a maior parte da precipitação que caia, a insolação astronómica de fim de Março é equivalente à de meados de Setembro.





Quanto às SST não há alteração digna de nota, a não ser uma atenuação da anomalia positiva ocidental. Continuando a metade oriental a estar em anomalia de sinal contrário à metade ocidental, não há razão para o anticiclone saír daqui.
A nortada até já criou uma anomalia negativa significativa junto à nossa costa oeste continental:


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Fev 2015 às 01:45)

Basicamente tudo o que o StormRic disse. Chuva agora vai escassear, podem ainda se ver alguns chuviscos e tal em Lisboa muito vagos, o sul português mais vale não esperar mais uma gota de chuva nas próximas semanas, só o norte é que se aguenta com alguns aguaceiros semanais. 

Anticiclone anda a brincar à volta de Portugal, como se o nosso próprio país fosse um núcleo e ele andasse numa órbita e nunca o largasse 

Mediterrâneo com atividade intensa nestes dias, enquanto Portugal está no paraíso.





E AA ainda no final da semana...





Reforço do AA, desta vez vai para norte





E lá continua ele na sua órbita à volta de Portugal 





Mediterrâneo não para! Depressão atrás de depressão





E quando pensam que ainda há esperança...





"Baixa pressão" 1027 hPa 





Enquanto que o resto da Europa continua com sucessivas entradas leves de frio a peninsula ibérica fica assim...













Isto tudo associado ao facto de que o sol está perto de nascer às 7h00 e de pôr-se às 18h45, sendo o civil twilight entre as 6h30 e as 19h00. Aproximamo-nos das 12 horas de luz solar, faltam 20 dias. Já se veem as flores, já se ouve pássaros a cantar, já se veem folhas a nascer e a temperatura a aumentar. Hmmmm o que será que vem aí? 

Vento deve continuar fraco a moderado.
Parece que o jet polar voltou às latitudes normais e vai ficar lá um bom tempo, apenas descendo ao mediterrâneo. 
Faço esta previsão a longa distância porque há mais de uma semana que os modelos continuam assim, AA para dar e vender. Se me engano as minhas desculpas.


----------



## celsomartins84 (25 Fev 2015 às 02:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Basicamente tudo o que o StormRic disse. Chuva agora vai escassear, podem ainda se ver alguns chuviscos e tal em Lisboa muito vagos, o sul português mais vale não esperar mais uma gota de chuva nas próximas semanas, só o norte é que se aguenta com alguns aguaceiros semanais.
> 
> Anticiclone anda a brincar à volta de Portugal, como se o nosso próprio país fosse um núcleo e ele andasse numa órbita e nunca o largasse
> 
> ...


Que Inverno desinteressante..  
E com as temperaturas quase a passar os 20 graus nao tarda nada tou a iniciar a época balnear


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2015 às 08:13)

Bom dia,

para amanhã mais um dia de chuva em perspectiva em especial no Minho/Douro litoral.

IPMA:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 26.fevereiro.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se geralmente pouco
nublado nas regiões do interior Centro e Sul, até ao final da manhã,
e no Algarve.
*Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, em especial no litoral, tornando-se moderada
no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir do final da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo
Carvoeiro e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de norte.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco, tornando-se moderada a partir
do final da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 20 km/h) de noroeste.
Possibilidade de formação de neblina matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Raso: Ondas de noroeste com
3 metros, diminuindo gradualmente para 2 a 2,5 metros.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Raso: Ondas de noroeste com
3 a 4 metros, diminuindo gradualmente para 2,5 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 12/13ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros, tornando-se
gradualmente inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 25 de fevereiro de 2015 às 6:56 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
_
E assim, entre chuvas fracas e moderadas ocasionalmente fortes, o Minho/Douro litoral vai mantendo o verde  tão característico da região, "seca" por aqui nem sinal dela __


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Fev 2015 às 13:39)




----------



## james (25 Fev 2015 às 15:46)

Boa tarde ,

Nos próximos dias teremos alguma chuva , especialmente no Litoral Norte .  Depois , nos primeiros dias de marco , quer o ECM quer o gfs coincidem que o tempo sera seco . Contudo , convém realçar  , com prudencia ainda devido a distancia , que , que a tendencia começa a ser  de 2 ou 3 dias em que a temperatura sobe um bom bocado mas logo a seguir desce novamente  , para valores que em algumas regiões ate poderão ser bem baixos . 
A acompanhar . . .


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Fev 2015 às 20:16)

Como disse no outro post, aguaceiros no litoral norte continuam mas são vagos, descendo para o litoral centro ainda é possivel ver alguns pingos e chuviscos nas próximas semanas. Sul pode também ter alguns pingos alheios.

Dias devem-se apresentar pouco nublados ou muito, ao longo do dia vai mudando.

Vento continua fraco a moderado.

Só a partir da outra semana é que se deve notar no aumento das temperaturas, ou seja na 1ª semana de Março.
Principalmente a meio da semana, dia 3 e 4 muitas localidades devem atingir os 25ºC. Nada de inédito para Março. Nebulosidade também deve desaparecer. 

Modelos de hoje continuam iguais, AA para dar e vender, nem a ponta de uma depressão consegue tocar na Peninsula Ibérica. A única mudança que noto:




Apreciem a depressão na Europa


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2015 às 23:21)

A previsão mensal do IPMA não deixa razões para dúvidas e só vem confirmar as previsões sazonais para a Primavera do ECM. Chuva quem sabe lá para Abril, o que posso estar dizer pode ser futurismo, mas a previsão mensal do IPMA corrobora naquilo que eu estou a dizar.



> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 23 fev. a 22 mar. 2015*
> 
> *Temperatura acima e precipitação abaixo do normal
> *
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2015 às 20:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão mensal do IPMA não deixa razões para dúvidas e só vem confirmar as previsões sazonais para a Primavera do ECM. Chuva quem sabe lá para Abril, o que posso estar dizer pode ser futurismo, mas a previsão mensal do IPMA corrobora naquilo que eu estou a dizar.


Sim, aliás o GFS está há mais de uma semana a continuar a teimar com o Anticiclone sob o país durante o mês inteiro, por todos os dias que vi os modelos ainda não vi uma alteração significativa, aliás a única coisa que o AA faz é andar a brincar à volta da Península Ibérica.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2015 às 22:34)

2 semanas seguidas sem chuva, é quase certo
A não ser os vários aguaceiros e chuviscos que o norte vai tendo, o litoral centro, centro e o sul não devem esperar uma gota nas próximas duas semanas.
Dias vão gradualmente tornando-se mais quentes, Primavera vai se instalando. 

Os fenómenos locais de chuviscos podem continuar a ocorrer pois a nebulosidade deve permanecer grande parte destes dias, bem como a nortada. 
Fica aqui uma imagem "quente"


----------



## Azor (28 Fev 2015 às 12:38)

Março vai ser o 4º mês seco pelos Açores e já só faltam poucos dias para acabar este Inverno que nunca chegou.

É melhor as pessoas irem pensando já em racionar água porque neste andamento ela vai faltar nas ilhas.... 

Uma desgraça nunca antes vivida por aqui.....


----------



## james (28 Fev 2015 às 14:18)

Azor disse:
			
		

> Março vai ser o 4º mês seco pelos Açores e já só faltam poucos dias para acabar este Inverno que nunca chegou.
> 
> É melhor as pessoas irem pensando já em racionar água porque neste andamento ela vai faltar nas ilhas....
> 
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2015 às 01:42)

Passado dois dias continua tudo igual...
Março vai ser um mês de seca completa, dias pouco nublados a muito nublados e de vento fraco a moderado.
Quando pensam que ainda há esperança, veem o AA com 1050 hPa no Reino Unido...

Nada de inédito visto que cada vez se vê mais Março como mês de seca. 2009, 2012 e agora 2015


----------

